# ICB2.0: Design-Entscheidung - jetzt live in 3D und Schwarz-Weiß [Ergebnis online]



## nuts (11. Mai 2015)

Design-Entscheidung? Hatten wir das nicht schon? Doch, gut aufgepasst. Wir haben bereits über das Design abgestimmt, und zwar anhand von 2D Illustrationen. Und an der Stelle stellen unsere User kritische Fragen: Erlauben diese 2D-Illustrationen überhaupt, sich eine Vorstellung davon zu machen, wie das Design in Realität, in 3D, wirken würde? Schwierig - also müssen Renderings her. Der Dank hierfür geht an unsere User, vor allem an der_erce, der am Ende alle Designs durchgerendert hat. Dank dieser Hilfe können wir nun nochmals mit besserer Ausgangsbasis über die zehn besten Designs abstimmen.


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*ICB2.0: Design-Entscheidung - jetzt live in 3D und Schwarz-Weiß [Ergebnis online]*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## RooXman (11. Mai 2015)

Wow, vielen dank für die Arbeit! Sehr sehr gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jnlkt (11. Mai 2015)

Dann will ich doch mal sagen "vielen Dank" an @der_erce, dass er uns Sicht legasthenikern ermöglicht, dass auch mal leichter verständlich zu sehen.
Meine Wahl hat sich zumindest ein wenig verändert, dank dieser Darstellungen.

Gruss


----------



## mze (11. Mai 2015)

hi, wie stimmt man ab? Danke für eure hilfe


----------



## der_erce (11. Mai 2015)

Gern geschehen  Ich hoffe es hilft (wobei die Abstimmung diesmal sogar nen Tick schwieriger sein dürfte)

@nuts das passt so mit der Darstellung  Seitenansicht als Hauptansicht und dann die Variationen. Perfekt.


----------



## foreigner (11. Mai 2015)

mze schrieb:


> hi, wie stimmt man ab? Danke für eure hilfe


Steht do eigentlich oben. Im Forum anmelden und dann im News-Bereich einfach bei dem Foto, das du wählen willst in der oberen rechten Ecke auf den "gefällt mir"-Stern klicken.
Alternativ auf ein Bild klicken, dann landest du im Fotoalbum und kannst da die Sternchen setzen.


----------



## foreigner (11. Mai 2015)

Super Arbeit. Vielen Dank nochmal an @der_erce .
Es ist echt krass, was bei manchen Designs das Invertieren aus macht. Die wirken dann ganz anders.


----------



## der_erce (11. Mai 2015)

Absolut. Ich fand das hat bei einigen Designs nochmal richtig was gebracht. Zumal man auch den Leuten zeigen kann, dass das selbe Design andersrum vielleicht sogar besser funktioniert. (bei einigen aber nicht)


----------



## foreigner (11. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Absolut. Ich fand das hat bei einigen Designs nochmal richtig was gebracht. Zumal man auch den Leuten zeigen kann, dass das selbe Design andersrum vielleicht sogar besser funktioniert. (bei einigen aber nicht)



Auch die 3D Darstellung macht schon was aus. Manche sehen so aus, wie erwartet, andere kommen jetzt viel besser raus. Ich finde den größten positiven Effekt hat 3D bei den beiden ganz schlichten und bei deinem zweiten Design.
jetzt sieht man halt erst richtig, wie hübsch der blanke Rahmen (ohne viel Design) ist.
Und bei deinem zweiten bin ich recht überrascht. In 2D hat´s mir gar nicht gefallen, so finde ich´s gar nicht mal übel.
Aber insgesamt muss ich sagen, sind allesamt gelungen.


----------



## Fury (11. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Gern geschehen  Ich hoffe es hilft (wobei die Abstimmung diesmal sogar nen Tick schwieriger sein dürfte)
> 
> @nuts das passt so mit der Darstellung  Seitenansicht als Hauptansicht und dann die Variationen. Perfekt.


Respekt und Danke, danke, danke für die klasse Arbeit. 
Zur Belohnung  sag ich mal, dass mir Dein 02er Entwurf jetzt richtig gut gefällt.


----------



## Fury (11. Mai 2015)

Der_erce 02 vereint geschickt zwei bis drei Designentwürfe und kommt (fast) als einziger in beiden Version gleich gut. Kann ich mir als Gewinner vorstellen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (11. Mai 2015)

Ja Merci. Bei der Bearbeitung hab ich für mich festgestellt, dass mir alle gefallen zbd eigentlich alle Designs funktionieren würden. Ich bin echt gespannt was rauskommen wird.


----------



## Fury (11. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> ...Bei der Bearbeitung hab ich für mich festgestellt, dass mir alle gefallen zbd eigentlich alle Designs funktionieren würden.


Finde ich auch.


der_erce schrieb:


> Ich bin echt gespannt was rauskommen wird.


Ich nicht, weil der Sieger imho schon feststeht  Da hat jemand einen grandiosen Job gemacht...


----------



## foreigner (11. Mai 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> Der_erce 02 vereint geschickt zwei bis drei Designentwürfe und kommt (fast) als einziger in beiden Version gleich gut. Kann ich mir als Gewinner vorstellen!


Ich denke, dass das eher nicht der Fall sein wird.
Am Ende geht´s wahrscheinlich doch wieder darum, ob das Rad "fancy" oder ein YT wird. 
Aber das ist ja auch ok.
Eine Sache gibt´s allerdings, die mir an der Abstimmung nicht so ganz gefällt. 68er und atrox1miles klauen sich halt schon stark gegenseitig die Stimmen, weil sie sich sehr ähnlich sind. Weiß nicht wie man am Ende damit umgeht, wenn die beiden auch eine relevante Anzahl Stimmen bekommen.


----------



## Fury (11. Mai 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> 68er und atrox1miles klauen sich halt schon stark gegenseitig die Stimmen, weil sie sich sehr ähnlich sind. Weiß nicht wie man am Ende damit umgeht, wenn die beiden auch eine relevante Anzahl Stimmen bekommen.


Unsere beiden sind auch nicht ganz weit voneinander entfernt...
Solange die Abstimmung weiter eindeutig verläuft, können wir uns jegliche Überlegung sparen. Ich brauche dann auch keine Stichwahl mehr


----------



## der_erce (11. Mai 2015)

Uh..ja..als Favorit seh ich meine Vorschläge wirklich nicht. Dazu sind einige Entwürfe schon wesentlich "massentauglicher" (und das ist echt nicht negativ gemeint!). Aber sollen die User erst mal subjektiv entscheiden, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## foreigner (11. Mai 2015)

Mein Kommentar sollte auch nicht negativ sein, falls das so rüber kam. Das aktuelle YT tues carbon erzeugt bei mir schon einen deutlichen "haben will" Reiz.
Außerdem unterstreicht auch das Design die Oberrohr-Sitzstreben Linie. Alle Designs, die das tun oder die Linie nicht optisch unterbrechen, gefallen mir gut, da das das Bike streckt und länger  und flacher und für meinen Geschmack damit sportlicher wirken lässt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Makke (11. Mai 2015)

mir reicht schlichtes RAW ... die mehrfarbigen Konzepte sagen mir persönlich nicht so zu.


----------



## Da Burli (11. Mai 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Eine Sache gibt´s allerdings, die mir an der Abstimmung nicht so ganz gefällt. 68er und atrox1miles klauen sich halt schon stark gegenseitig die Stimmen, weil sie sich sehr ähnlich sind. Weiß nicht wie man am Ende damit umgeht, wenn die beiden auch eine relevante Anzahl Stimmen bekommen.



Da jeder aber für so viele Designs abstimmen darf wie er will, nehmen sie sich keine Stimmen weg! Falls "schlicht" das beliebteste Design ist, werden diese beiden einfach jeweils am meisten Stimmen haben.

Gruß


----------



## Sittenstrolch (11. Mai 2015)

Wie schon in den ersten Versionen von mir angekündigt und nun für mich auch bestätigt in den 3d Versionen, Erces Entwürfe und die beiden schlichten Designs von 68er und atrox1miles sind die besten für diese Rahmenform. Das sind auch die, an welchen jeder Käufer auf lange Sicht am längsten Spass haben wird und dem recht gut gelungenen Rahmen den Platz lassen, den er zum atmen braucht.

Das ist wie mit Musik hören, mann muss schon ne Menge Erfahrung haben um minimalistischen geilen Jazz gut zu finden, 
der ungeübte kann damit nix anfangen und stampft eben lieber zu ApresSki-Hüttengerumpel.

Nur meine Meinung, nix für Ungut, hier haben alle sehr gute Arbeit geleistet.
Danke, sieht jut aus.


----------



## Da Burli (11. Mai 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Das ist wie mit Musik hören, mann muss schon ne Menge Erfahrung haben um minimalistischen geilen Jazz gut zu finden,
> der ungeübte kann damit nix anfangen und stampft eben lieber zu ApresSki-Hüttengerumpel.



und warum genau sollten wir uns dann für minimalistischen Jazz entscheiden!??


----------



## MadMax167 (11. Mai 2015)

Respekt für die Arbeit sowie die schönen Designvorschläge. 
Habe für mich 2 Favoriten gefunden. 

Bin mal gespannt welche Design am Ende gewinnt!


----------



## -N0bodY- (11. Mai 2015)

Respekt  und Danke für den geilen Job den du hier geleistest hast @der_erce.


----------



## race91 (11. Mai 2015)

Die Vorschläge sind alle klasse, top 

Da fällt es echt schwer, sich zu entscheiden...


----------



## waldbauernbub (11. Mai 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Das ist wie mit Musik hören, mann muss schon ne Menge Erfahrung haben um minimalistischen geilen Jazz gut zu finden,der ungeübte kann damit nix anfangen und stampft eben lieber zu ApresSki-Hüttengerumpel.


Ganz egal wie die Abstimmung ausgeht (wahrscheinlich eh gleich wie die in 2D ...  ) finde ich, dass hier herinnen sowohl von Beteiligten als auch von Mitdiskutanten ein ziemlich guter Stil geherrscht hat, auch wenn man bei einem polarisierenden Thema wie "Design" natürlich sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen aufeinanderprallen.

Die Art und Weise in der du hier jene, die nicht deiner elaborierten Meinung sind, als Vollhorste abqualifizierst, finde ich aber ziemlich daneben. Oder um's mit einem Vergleich aus der wundervollen Welt der Musik zu sagen: Du führst dich ein bisschen auf wie eine Stadionrock-Rumpelband bei den Donaueschinger Musiktagen.  

PS: Minimalistischer Jazz ...


----------



## foreigner (11. Mai 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> Unsere beiden sind auch nicht ganz weit voneinander entfernt...


Da ist was dran, aber was mir jetzt so auffällt: Die hier groß dargestellte Variante mit Raw-Hintergrund ist ja bei unseren Entwürfen eher die invertierte Variante, da wir sie ursprünglich beide in dunkel (oder farbig) mit hellen Decals gedacht hatten.
Im ersten Moment war es sehr ungewohnt jetzt den Raw-Rahmen mit dunklem Decal zu sehen (man hat ja lange genug am Gegenteil gebastelt). Und da muss ich jetzt sagen, gibt´s einen deutlichen Unterschied zwischen unseren Entwürfen: Bei meinem eigenen finde ich die helle (raw) Variante mit dunklen Decals inzwischen mindestens genauso gut, wie die andere, während bei deinem (meiner Meinung nach) der helle Rahmen wirklich nicht so richtig funktioniert.
Ist aber alles nur am Rande, das Rennen wird wo anders gemacht.


----------



## Fury (11. Mai 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> ...während bei deinem (meiner Meinung nach) der helle Rahmen wirklich nicht so richtig funktioniert.
> Ist aber alles nur am Rande, das Rennen wird wo anders gemacht.


sehe ich auch so, aber wie du schon sagst, das rennen wird ein anderer machen. Und ich wiederhole mich gerne, da hat jemand einen guten Job gemacht...

interessant ist auch, wieviel aufrufe die einzelnen entwürfe haben! die entscheidung wird offenbar bereits anhand der thumbnails getroffen...

nochmal was zu den designs: die meisten funktionieren deshalb besser, weil die helle seite meistens oben bleibt, sprich, die helle rahmenfarbe. von den sehgewohnheiten her ist es halt so, dass man den hellen bereich oben erwartet, das ist bei meinem in der dunklen decal version eben nicht gegeben. egal, war eh nie ein ernster siegerkandidat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (11. Mai 2015)

Bin mal gespannt, wie es diesmal läuft: Letztes mal hat der jetzt auch führende Entwurf immer einen leichten Vorsprung gehabt und wurde kurz vor Ende dann aber eingeholt. Mowood hat da einen richtigen Endspurt hingelegt. (zu dem ich so meine eigene Theorie habe )
Bin mal gespannt, ob es diesmal ähnlich wird.


----------



## Fladder72 (11. Mai 2015)

Interessant für mich, dass Designs, die vorher farbig waren und mir weniger gefielen, auf mich in raw/black dann doch ganz anders wirken und gerade in der Kombination ich die richtig geil finde. Für in Farbe uund buuunt  habe ich aber nach wie vor ein anderen klaren Favoriten...


----------



## atrox1miles (11. Mai 2015)

danke der_erce für die tollen renderings. sehen schon besser aus als meine

sind echt alle recht gut geworden, da merkt man was durch eine menge bikebegeisterte ales geschaffen werden kann


----------



## hasardeur (11. Mai 2015)

Eines vorab: hier ist viel Herzblut und Zeit investiert worden, wie in das gesamte Projekt. Dennoch mag mir keiner der Entwürfe in 3D gefallen, wohingegen ich 2 von denen in 2D richtig gut fand. Schade, aber auf jeden Fall vielen Dank für das kreative Engagement.

PS: ich warte ohnehin auf die 29" Variante, quasi die Basti-Edition


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (11. Mai 2015)

Ich kann mich hier auch nur wiederholen, bzw. den Vorrednern beipflichten und sagen: Danke @der_erce für die geilen Renderings! Finde es absolut stark, dass du dir die ganze Arbeit gemacht hast. Auch grade, was das Darstellen der invertierenten Designs angeht, die dazugekommen sind.


----------



## veraono (11. Mai 2015)

Wow, tsu-jaguar mit den hellen innen-Flächen find ich noch verschärfter als umgekehrt 
Es lebe das Hüttengerumpel, hoch die Krüge, prost.

Wobei ich zugegebenermaßen auch finde, dass die diskreten Entwürfe und vor allem auch  der-erce 01 durch die 3d Darstellung stark an Ausdruck gewonnen haben, mir wäre in dem Fall das Ergebnis bei dieser Auswahl (fast) egal.


----------



## -N0bodY- (11. Mai 2015)

Das Design vom TSU-Jaguar ist schon echt schick und passt auch super zum Rahmen.

Das mit Innen Lime-Green Elox und Außen matt Schwarz währe für mich perfekt. Das würde ich so sofort bestellen.


----------



## mowood (11. Mai 2015)

Absolut genial die ganzen Entwürfe in dieser Form vergleichen zu können.
Dank @der_erce nicht nur sehr schön anzusehen, sondern für mich auch sehr lehrreich. Durch die Bank


----------



## mowood (11. Mai 2015)

@foreigner Was hat es mit deiner Theorie auf sich?
Hatte mich selbst etwas gewundert. Zumal ich mich im Tag vertan, und bereits am Vortag das Voting als entschieden gesehen hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (11. Mai 2015)

Freut mich wenn´s gefällt und dem ein oder anderen in irgendeiner Form auch geholfen hat. Dein Unterrohrentwurf hat mir bisher am besten gefallen. Vielleicht spiel ich morgen mal bisl damit, wenn du nichts dagegen hast und bastel mal mein Hinterbaudesign vom 1er Entwurf mit rein. Das würde mich mal interessieren wie das wirkt. 
Ansonsten seh ich hier ganz klar wieder die zwei ganz vorne, die vorher auch shcon das Rennen gemacht hatten. Wird auch Zeit, dass es weiter geht


----------



## yeeehaaa (11. Mai 2015)

Hm Geschmäcker sind verschieden... 
Finde das erce 01 in der 2ten Variante sieht am besten aus. Leider kann ich nicht 100 mal voten


----------



## Plumpssack (11. Mai 2015)

Ich bin ja immernoch für Waldbauernbub. Sehr eigenstandig mit hohem Wiedererkennungswert aber trotzdem so schlicht, dass der Rahmen gut zur Geltung kommt. Funktioniert mit jeder Farbe und gibts so noch nicht, alles andere irgendwie schon.

Diese ganzen Muster, Streifen und fancy Lines könnte ich nach zwei Wochen nicht mehr sehen, die komplett nackten wäre mir allerdings auch wieder zu langweilig.


----------



## mowood (11. Mai 2015)

Klar Erce. Probier rum, was die Prozessoren hergeben.
Danke fürs Kompliment. Ich finde den Totem von deinem einser auch richtig gut. Nur irgendwie wirkt es im Gesamtbild etwas zu unruhig für mich. Ich denke da könnte man sich auch noch richtig austoben. Vielleicht aufblasen, die Pfeile an den Enden weg und den Hinterbau beruhigen. Dann hätte man eine größere, klarere Formensprache.
Aber was sag ich, du hast sicher schon einiges damit ausprobiert.


----------



## yeeehaaa (11. Mai 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich bin ja immernoch für Waldbauernbub. Sehr eigenstandig mit hohem Wiedererkennungswert aber trotzdem so schlicht, dass der Rahmen gut zur Geltung kommt. Funktioniert mit jeder Farbe und gibts so bich nicht, alles andere irgendwie schon.



Das Design von Waldbauernbub gefiel mir bei der 2D Darstellung am besten, jetzt wäre es für mich Platz 2 in der 2ten Variante.


----------



## der_erce (11. Mai 2015)

mowood schrieb:


> Klar Erce. Probier rum, was die Prozessoren hergeben.
> Danke fürs Kompliment. Ich finde den Totem von deinem einser auch richtig gut. Nur irgendwie wirkt es im Gesamtbild etwas zu unruhig für mich. Ich denke da könnte man sich auch noch richtig austoben. Vielleicht aufblasen, die Pfeile an den Enden weg und den Hinterbau beruhigen. Dann hätte man eine größere, klarere Formensprache.
> Aber was sag ich, du hast sicher schon einiges damit ausprobiert.



Ja, die Pfeile am Totem stören mich schon länger, aber ich wollt jetzt nicht mit verändertem Design in die Abstimmung gehen. Das wäre unfair gegenüber anderen gewesen. Ich spiel morgen mal rum. Jetzt ists eh wurscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mowood (11. Mai 2015)

Eigene Erkenntnis. Besser zu spät als garnicht, sag ich immer.
Und Besser gehts immer, auch bei meinem hätte ich da noch Vorschläge


----------



## der_erce (11. Mai 2015)

Ja...die Ideen kamen aber erst mit dem 3D Modell, als ich das Design tatsächlich am Unterrohr gesehen hab. Früher hätte man das mit den ersten Decals am Bike gesehen  !


----------



## jnlkt (11. Mai 2015)

@der_erce ich finde ja am Unterrohr eher Deinen Entwurf am besten aber nicht das Totem sondern den einfachen Schriftzug.
Hätte man vielleicht gesondert abstimmen sollen.
Wobei das dann alles auch mal zu viel wird.

Die 3D Renderings ändern aber wirklich einiges für mich, auch wenn ja scheinbar wieder die gleichen Entwürfe vorne stehen.

Gruss


----------



## PamA2013 (11. Mai 2015)

Mowood gefällt mir in 3D besser als TSu-Jaguar, vorher war das umgekehrt, bleiben aber immernoch meine beiden Favoriten... man bin ich durchschnittlich


----------



## foreigner (12. Mai 2015)

mowood schrieb:


> @foreigner Was hat es mit deiner Theorie auf sich?
> Hatte mich selbst etwas gewundert. Zumal ich mich im Tag vertan, und bereits am Vortag das Voting als entschieden gesehen hatte.


Theorie: Deins ist deutlich schlichter als TSU-Jaguar, insbesondere wenn man bedenkt, dass das Unterrohr in der Praxis gar nicht sooo arg zur Geltung kommt. Ich vermute, dass eine ganze Reihe von Leuten, die gerne ein etwas schlichteres Bike wollten (oder denen TSU-Jaguar weniger gefallen hat) kurz vor Schluß noch likes bei deinem gesetzt haben, (auch Leute, die vielleicht schon anderweitig abgestimmt haben), aber es klar war, dass es nur zwei Entwürfe gibt, zwischen denen es eng wird.

Weil ihr gerade beim "verbessern" von Entwürfen seid, @mowood :
Wenn ich auch so frech sein dürfte, was zu sagen:
Bei deinem Entwurf "stört" mich vor allem eines: Der "Alutech"-Pfeil am oberen Ende des Unterrohrs. Der Pfeil ist so eins zu eins übernommen leider ein recht unförmiger Klumpen. (Keine Kritik an dich, die geht eher an Alutech). Gleichen "Nachteil" haben meiner Ansicht auch andere Designs (die den benutzen). Ich fände es super, den Pfeil anzupassen an die Formgebung des Rahmens und etwas eleganter zu gestalten. Dazu würde ich die Pfeilspitze oben am scharfen Bogen des Unterohrs ansetzen und den Winkel des Pfeils so wählen, dass sich in der Seitenansicht eine Verlängerung des ersten flacheren Teils des Unterrohrs ergibt. Ich fände das etwas dynamischer, fügt sich mehr ins Rahmendesign ein und man hat nicht diesen Stumpfen Keil da, den ich einfach sehr als Fremdkörper empfinde.
Ich will aber jetzt wirklich nicht an anderen Designs herummäkeln. Dein Design kommt ja auch so deutlich besser an, als beispielsweise meins. Aber das ist meine Ansicht zu deinem Entwurf, wenn ich ehrlich bin und wir über die beiden Favoriten reden. Die Designs sind allesamt recht gelungen, dennoch gibt es wahrscheinlich bei den allermeisten Entwürfen hier und da etwas, was man selbst beim anderen Entwurf anders besser fände. Das wird ja auch immer so sein und da ist jetzt deines für mich auch ganz sicher nicht schlechter als manch anderer Entwurf, der vielleicht auch viele Stimmen bekommt (und von denen ich wohl genauso konkrete Punkte sagen könnte, die anders für mich "schöner" wären).
Aber letztendlich alles persönlicher Geschmack. Und meiner ist nicht immer massentauglich, das ist mir durchaus bewusst, aber ja auch nicht weiter schlimm.


----------



## jnlkt (12. Mai 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Aber letztendlich alles persönlicher Geschmack. Und meiner ist nicht immer massentauglich, das ist mir durchaus bewusst, aber ja auch nicht weiter schlimm.


Unterschiedliche Geschmäcker sollte man im Allgemeinen eher begrüssen, denn sie machen uns ja gerade zu dem, dass wir sind.
Und ich würde mir am liebsten auch einzelne teile aus den verschiedenen Vorschlägen hier selber zusammen stellen können.

ABER, und ich denke das kommt hier bei vielen Kommentaren zum Ausdruck: Ich hätte keinerlei Probleme mich auf alle der Vorschläge draufzusetzen und mit dem glücklich zu sein.
Ich finde es Klasse, was an Designs geboten wurde, und auch die Diskussion darüber lief wirklich toll ab.
Vor allem, dass die einzelenen Autoren auch untereinander sehr gut miteinander statt gegeneinander können begrüsse ich sehr.

Von daher, lassen wir uns überraschen. Es wird ein schönes Bike, an dem auch jeder nicht massentauglich Geschmack sicher zufriden wird, oder auch selber noch das eine oder andere ändern kann.

In 2016 gibt es dann einen schönen Thread mit unseren ICB 2.0 und all dem das wir geändert haben^^


----------



## mowood (12. Mai 2015)

@foreigner An deiner Theorie könnte was dran sein. Was mich betrifft, ich finde den TSU-Jaguar ein Hammer Entwurf, nur mir persönlich ist er zu raceig für das ICB2.0. Ich sehe den Entwurf eher im Rennbereich und könnte mir beispielsweise ein Downhiller in TSU-Jaguar-Look super vorstellen.
Was die Optik des Alutech-Logos betrifft bin ich voll auf deiner Seite. Langfristig könnte Alutech über ein Redesign nachdenken, allerdings ist das ja immer so eine Sache mit dem Corporate Design. Da geht es in erster Linie um den Wiedererkennungswert. Dazu kommt, dass das ICB2. in seiner Formensprache bei Alutech doch eher aus der Reihe tanzt. Alutech ist also, glaube ich, ganz gut beraten ihr momentanes CD nicht zu ändern.
Die global player haben es da Einfach, deren Namen sind oft so gefestigt und in den Köpfen der Verbraucher verankert, dass sie viel mehr Freiheiten genießen. Um mal ein Beispiel fern vom Bikezirkus zu nennen: Quicksilver variiert seinen schriftzug massiv, erreicht so noch mehr Leute da neben der Markenidentität auch noch unterschiedliche Geschmäcker bedient werden.

Wie du schon sagst, alles auch eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks. Alles in allem haben wir, egal ob schlicht oder nicht, doch einiges rausgeholt. Ich könnte auf jeden Fall mit einigen Entwürfen gut leben.


----------



## der_erce (12. Mai 2015)

Ich bin immernoch der Meinung, dass der Rahmen nicht die Form dafür hat für ein Design wie es TSU-Jaguar gemach hat, obwohl es mir sehr gut gefällt. Was den Pfeil angeht: Die Idee den Pfeil ans Steuerrohr zu setzen finde ich gar nicht mal übel. Der Pfeil ist markant und könnte über die Zeit an Wiedererkennungswert gewinnen.
Die Rahmen von Alutech sind allesamt sehr unauffällig und neutral. Keine abgefahrenen Rohrprofile oder hydrovergewaltigte Designs. Seht euch z.b. auch Nicolai an: Dort würde ein Design wie es von TSU-Jaguar kreiert wurde meiner Meinung nach ebenso wenig funktionieren, da die Rahmen einfach nicht die Form dazu haben. Ich persönlich finde es immer unschön, wenn mitten im Rohr eine Farbkante verläuft. 
Aber um Himmels willen will ich nicht das Design von ihm schlecht reden. Nach wie vor eine Top Arbeit  

Lustigerweise hab ich gestern oder vorgestern in der World of MTB einen lustigen Artikel über "Design" und "Entscheidungen" gelesen. Muss ich mal posten, wenn ich zuhause bin. Das trifft es hier vielleicht ganz gut


----------



## Fury (12. Mai 2015)

Bevor wir hier schon in die Verbesserungs-Diskussion einsteigen, sollten wir abwarten, was am Ende wirklich umgesetzt wird, bzw. was seitens Alutech möglich ist.
Erfahrungsgemäß wird hier immer viel "versprochen", heraus kommt meist ein Kompromiss um nicht zu sagen eine abgespeckte Variante.
Nicht falsch verstehen, umsetzbar sind alle Designs, nur, was kann/will Alutech?

Und: ja, ein Redesign ist notwendig, Punkt.


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (12. Mai 2015)

Für Kritik bin ich immer offen, denn sie dient ja auch dazu meinen Horizont zu erweitern. Ohne konstruktive Kritik würde man wahrscheinlich immer nur auf der Stelle treten. Daher gehen die kritischen Kommentare schon klar, nehme da nichts persönlich 
Und was die Linienführung über runde Rohrformen angeht, kann man auch gerne geteilter Meinung sein. Es ist ja noch nicht allzu lange her, dass sämtliche Rohre einseitig mit Airbrush transaliert wurden und das als non-plus-ultra gesehen wurde (siehe Klein etc.). Das hat damals ja auch sehr vielen Leuten gefallen, wobei so was in der Art "heutzutage" wahrscheinlich als absolutes "no-go" angesehen werden würde. Will sagen, momentan herrschen so mannigfaltige Ansichten, über das was "schön" oder "hip" ist, dass man wohl kaum einen Gemeinschaftsgeschmack definieren kann. 
Darüber hinaus, denke ich, dass mein Design auf einem Rahmen, der stärker auf Hydroformung setzt oder gar aus Carbon gefertigt ist, und damit eine andere z.B. kantigere Form besitzt, besser funktionieren würde. Als es um die Findung der Shapes für die Rohre des neuen ICBs ging, war da z.B. ein Entwurf, der mir sehr gut gefallen hat und auf dem mein Entwurf super funktioniert hätte. Der ist es aber leider nicht geworden, und so zwinge ich trotzdem nun allen meinen Willen auf! MUHAHAHA, das habt ihr jetzt davon - just kidding!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (12. Mai 2015)

mowood schrieb:


> @foreigner
> Was die Optik des Alutech-Logos betrifft bin ich voll auf deiner Seite. Langfristig könnte Alutech über ein Redesign nachdenken, allerdings ist das ja immer so eine Sache mit dem Corporate Design. Da geht es in erster Linie um den Wiedererkennungswert. Dazu kommt, dass das ICB2. in seiner Formensprache bei Alutech doch eher aus der Reihe tanzt. Alutech ist also, glaube ich, ganz gut beraten ihr momentanes CD nicht zu ändern.


Das ICB tanzt definitiv von der Form aus der Reihe. Für mich das erste recht ansehnliche Alutech überhaupt. Die anderen fand ich immer "geht so" bis ganz schlimm (Man erinnere sich an die Dropsau). Auch die Schriftzüge finde ich nicht so prickelnd. Untereinander (wie am Unterrohr) geht´s noch aber ganz normal von rechts nach links, naja.
Da gab´s hier bei manchem Entwürf abgewandelte Schriftzüge, die waren deutlich stimmiger.

Was den TSU-Jaguar Entwurf betrifft bin ich der gleichen Meinung wie  @der_erce . Wobei ich mich zusätzlich jedes mal Frage, wenn ich mir den Ansehe, warum TSU-Jaguar einige dinge genau so gemacht hat. Um mal Beipiele zu nennen: An der Sitzstrebe gibt´s sogar eine "Rohrkante", die wird aber nicht genutzt, das Design geht quer drüber. Die Farbkante am Sitzrohr ist nicht parallel zum Sitzrohr. Die Farbkante in der Sitzstrebe ist nicht auf gleicher Linie und Richtung, wie die im Oberrohr. Alles Dinge die ich anders gemacht hätte. Aber vielleicht ist ja der TSU-Entwurf gerade deshalb so beliebt.  Wer weiß ...


----------



## der_erce (12. Mai 2015)

Hätte da nen neues Profilbild für dich


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (12. Mai 2015)

"Was tun wir heute Abend, Brain?" 
"Ganz einfach Pinky; wir tun das, was wir jeden Abend machen. Wir versuchen ein möglichst kontroverses Rahmendesign zu erstellen, nach dem möglichst viele Menschen in eine Grunddiskussion verfallen. So bemerkt niemand unseren eigentlich Plan, die Weltherrschaft zu erlangen!"

_(höhnisches Lachen)_


----------



## der_erce (12. Mai 2015)




----------



## foreigner (12. Mai 2015)




----------



## Fury (12. Mai 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


>


Ach Özil, da bist du also...


----------



## jnlkt (12. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Hätte da nen neues Profilbild für dich


Wenn Alutech den als aufs Steuerrohr setzt, dann kaufe ich meiner ganzen Familie ein Rad und jeder niimmt sich einen Kontinent vor^^


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Hätte da nen neues Profilbild für dich


hmmm... so ähnlich schaut der Jürgen auch aus wenn er nachdenklich ist. Jetzt weiß ich endlich, was er mit Alutech vor hat... einfach nur Grundkapital sammeln:




Bis zur Weltherrschaft könnens höchstens noch 200-300 Saisons und Modellwechsel sein


----------



## der_erce (12. Mai 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> hmmm... so ähnlich schaut der Jürgen auch aus wenn er nachdenklich ist. Jetzt weiß ich endlich, was er mit Alutech vor hat... einfach nur Grundkapital sammeln:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Mai 2015)

So viel verdient Shimano seit dem sich die Wechselkurse so geändert haben


----------



## der_erce (12. Mai 2015)

Eine BillionGastrillionVierViellionShabadabadubillimillionIrgendwasIchSagMalMillion.......YEN!!!


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (12. Mai 2015)

Was mich wiederum zum Namenvorschlag "Alutech Mojo" bringt 
Allerdings müsste man da mit Ibis in Verhandlung treten...


----------



## der_erce (12. Mai 2015)

Ahaha.... oder Alutech Powers 

Btw...geiles Profilbild


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Mai 2015)

TSU-JAGUAR schrieb:


> Was mich wiederum zum Namenvorschlag "Alutech Mojo" bringt
> Allerdings müsste man da mit Ibis in Verhandlung treten...



Und wenn jetzt jemand sein Mojo gestohlen bekommt? Am Ende noch in der Vergangenheit??? Dann biste grad aufm Trail uns schwupps ist das Bike unter Dir verschwunden... das ist doch saugefährlich


----------



## foreigner (12. Mai 2015)

@Stefan.Stark
Hi, Stefan, sag mal bitte kurz was zum Umwerfer im Nebenzimmer! Würde mich interessieren.

Bist du/ seid ihr nächstes WE auch wieder auf dem Dirtmasters?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Mai 2015)

@foreigner: Hab eben was zum Umwerfer geschrieben.

Aufm Dirtmasters bin ich dieses Jahr nicht, bekomme Besuch aus Taiwan. Sonst wäre ich zur üblichen Gehirnzellenschädigung mit Sicherheit am Start 
Jürgen hat so viel ich weiß auch keinen Stand... das Event hat sich über die Jahre auch stark verändert, da gibts für so manchen Aussteller mittlerweile interessantere Alternativen...


----------



## foreigner (12. Mai 2015)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> @foreigner: Hab eben was zum Umwerfer geschrieben.
> 
> Aufm Dirtmasters bin ich dieses Jahr nicht, bekomme Besuch aus Taiwan. Sonst wäre ich zur üblichen Gehirnzellenschädigung mit Sicherheit am Start
> Jürgen hat so viel ich weiß auch keinen Stand... das Event hat sich über die Jahre auch stark verändert, da gibts für so manchen Aussteller mittlerweile interessantere Alternativen...



Schade, gerade weil mich diese Jahr auch mein bessere Hälfte fahren könnte. 
Ich kann mir das vorstellen, dass es immer weniger für Hersteller interessant ist. Finde ich aber dennoch sehr schade. So ein paar interessante Stände haben dem Event schon gut getan. Irgendwann ist´s halt nur noch Zircus.


----------



## ZubZer0 (12. Mai 2015)

Hallo,
also ich finde die Version "TSU Jaguar" und "der-erce" richtig Hammer. Sauberes Designs, schlanke, ausdrucksstarke Linien !!


----------



## der_erce (13. Mai 2015)

Paar Spielereien:


----------



## foreigner (13. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte vor 2 Tagen auch schon mal "gemalt", was ich persönlich an den zwei Favoriten-Entwürfen geändert hätte. (natürlich ganz einfach gemalt nix schön wie erce)


----------



## foreigner (13. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Paar Spielereien:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 386087 Anhang anzeigen 386088 Anhang anzeigen 386089 Anhang anzeigen 386090


Seidla


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Mai 2015)

TSU ist so eindeutig besser 

G.


----------



## Eisbein (13. Mai 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> TSU ist so eindeutig besser
> 
> G.


geschmäcker und so


----------



## AMDude (14. Mai 2015)

Anhang anzeigen 386113[/QUOTE]
Glückwunsch an TSU, obwohl es nicht mein Favorit war. 
Aber Bitte die Vorschläge von Foreigner in die Serie einfließen lassen. Damit wirkt das Design im Bereich des Steuerrohrs einfach stimmiger und "schnittiger". Auch das die wenig vorhandenen Kanten genutzt werden, wirkt sich positiv auf das Gesamtbild aus.
Die kleinen Änderungen lassen für mich das Design gleich sportlicher erscheinen!


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (15. Mai 2015)

Moinsen! Ich werde mir eure Kritik mal zu Herzen nehmen und am Wochenende noch ein bisschen am Design rumbasteln. Ich sehe da auch ein paar kleine Möglichkeiten zur Verbesserung. Also stay tuned!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (18. Mai 2015)

So Freunde, habe grade mal ein kleines Redesign angefertigt. Alles in allem bleibt es natürlich bei der Grundidee der Gestaltung, allerdings habe ich ein paar Kanten so angepasst, dass das Design sich besser in den Rahmen integriert. Sieht man wahrscheinlich erst auf den zweiten Blick und was die finale Formfindung der Farbflächen angeht, so muss man das ganze mal am Originalrahmen abkleben und schauen wie's wirkt. Da wird sicherlich noch ein wenig nachgebessert werden müssen...





Und weil das nächste Thema Farbe heißt, habe ich schon mal ein wenig herumgematscht: 






































Und wenn der Herr @der_erce mir noch die invertierte Variante in etwas höherer Auflösung zukommen lässt, gibt's auch noch mehr Vorschläge mit bunten Innenflächen.


----------



## Phi-Me (18. Mai 2015)

wie sieht's denn aus? Schon fleissig gewesen?


----------



## Phi-Me (18. Mai 2015)

haha... Ich geh kaputt! Gedankenübertragung, wa?!


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (18. Mai 2015)

So sieht's aus!


----------



## Makke (18. Mai 2015)

also ... ganz in schwarz ist edel, aber  final gfwg ist der Brüller!!!


----------



## mze (18. Mai 2015)

Sehr geil. Kann man mal eines mit einem satten neon gelb zu schwarz bekommen? Wäre cool. Danke.


----------



## foreigner (18. Mai 2015)

Ich find´s viel besser, als bisher. 
Oberrohr und Sitzstreben sind in einer Linie und die Farbkante in der Sitzstrebe nutzt schön die Rohrkante. Quasi im Schatten. Gefällt mir. Auch der Steuerrohrbereich sieht gelungen aus. Dass der dunkle Bereich am Sitzrohr nicht parallel zum Rohr ist, sieht sogar besser aus auf den Bildern. So passt das schon mal.
Gespannt bin ich mal auf die Ausfallenden, wenn das wirklich abgeklebt wird am echten Rahmen. Das Ausfallende ist relativ kantig. Da so rund drüber wird spannend, könnte aber gehen.
Das einzige, was natürlich zu dem Design so gehört, was mir aber nicht so ganz gefallen will, ist, dass der dunkle Bereich am Unterohr scharf direkt mit dem Schmiedeteil (Tretlager) endet (was mir sehr gut gefällt), aber an Kettenstrebe und "Dämpferstrebe" endet der dunkle Bereich rund vorher. Aber die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden, das passt schon so und ist auch nur eine Kleinigkeit und das was mich am meisten am Design gestört hat, ist auch verschwunden.  Also, nix für ungut.

Schöne Farben sind auch dabei 
Mein Favorit davon ist ja inzwischen bekannt.


----------



## Plumpssack (18. Mai 2015)

meine Freundin sagt das ist perfekt


----------



## der_erce (18. Mai 2015)

TSU-JAGUAR schrieb:


> So Freunde, habe grade mal ein kleines Redesign angefertigt. Alles in allem bleibt es natürlich bei der Grundidee der Gestaltung, allerdings habe ich ein paar Kanten so angepasst, dass das Design sich besser in den Rahmen integriert. Sieht man wahrscheinlich erst auf den zweiten Blick und was die finale Formfindung der Farbflächen angeht, so muss man das ganze mal am Originalrahmen abkleben und schauen wie's wirkt. Da wird sicherlich noch ein wenig nachgebessert werden müssen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes sir, morgen früh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (18. Mai 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> meine Freundin sagt das ist perfekt


HA HA! Das hat meine Frau grade auch gesagt! Und diese Zielgruppe sollte man nicht unterschätzen 



der_erce schrieb:


> Yes sir, morgen früh.



recht herzlichen Dank! _*meinennichtvorhandenenhutzieh*_


----------



## foreigner (18. Mai 2015)

@Plumpssack : Meine ist grad nicht da, die würde aber garantiert das gleiche sagen.

@TSU-JAGUAR : Find´s gut, dass du dich da sehr aufgeschlossen gegenüber der Kritik gezeigt hast. Hättest ja auch sagen können: Mein Design hat gewonnen, rutscht mir den Buckel runter.
Finde ich gut.


----------



## foreigner (18. Mai 2015)

Also, Lady-Edition in Lila.


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (18. Mai 2015)

Och, ich bin dahingehend eigentlich sehr relaxt. Ich will ja, das es gut ausschaut und dazu gehört auch, sich mit seiner "Arbeit" anderen prüfend entgegen zu stellen. Man unterliegt ja bekanntlich einer gewissen Betriebsblindheit und so ist man dann und wann darauf angewiesen, dass einen der Gegenüber auf Dinge hinweist, die verbesserungswürdig sind. Das bezieht sich allerdings nur auf Dinge, die ich nach der Kritik einsehe, nicht aber auf grundlegende Ideen - will nicht das Fähnchen im Wind spielen!


----------



## Da Burli (18. Mai 2015)

Ich hätte da auch noch ne kleine Änderung vorzuschlagen:
Ich fände es stimmiger, wenn die Ecken auch wirklich eckig wären, die Rohre treffen ja auch eckig aufeinander, und nicht so abgerundet.
Hab das mal verucht mit Paint darzustellen was ich meine (ich denke man sieht sofort wo ich rumgepfuscht habe  )


----------



## der_erce (19. Mai 2015)

So, bitte schön @TSU-JAGUAR. Wenn noch was ist, einfach melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (19. Mai 2015)

"Altes" Design? Ist das einfach das ursprüngliche invertierte für irgendwelche Farbgeschichten?


----------



## der_erce (19. Mai 2015)

Meinst du mich?


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (19. Mai 2015)

@der_erce : Danke sehr! 
Ich bastel daraus heute Abend mal noch ein paar Varianten.
@foreigner : Ja, ich brauche die Datei, damit ich in Photoshop nicht so viel rumbasteln muss. Ich passe die Abbildung dann auf die neue Version an! Aber da ich ja grundsätzlich faul bin, will ich mir nicht unnötig mehr Arbeit machen, als nötig


----------



## foreigner (19. Mai 2015)

Aja, hab mir sowas in der Art gedacht. 

@nuts : Wann gibt´s denn ein paar Infos zur technischen Realisierung oder wie angesprochen einen "Farben-Thread".


----------



## mowood (19. Mai 2015)

@TSU-JAGUAR  
...und eine gelungene Korrektur. Das Steuerrohr finde ich jetzt auch viel stimmiger.
Die Invertierte Variante finde ich, was den Hinterbau betrifft, eher schwierig. Mit dunklen Innenflächen funktioniert das Design besser.


----------



## foreigner (19. Mai 2015)

mowood schrieb:


> @TSU-JAGUAR
> ...und eine gelungene Korrektur. Das Steuerrohr finde ich jetzt auch viel stimmiger.
> Die Invertierte Variante finde ich, was den Hinterbau betrifft, eher schwierig. Mit dunklen Innenflächen funktioniert das Design besser.


Wenn das Ding erstmal raw gebürstet/semi-dingsda gelb Lasur ist, passt´s. 
So ist´s auch technisch das einzig sinnvolle, wenn Lasur kommen soll.


----------



## Phi-Me (19. Mai 2015)

@foreigner : Da kommen wir nicht zusammen!

Bei dem Gelb ists für mich vorbei...

Ich hoffe ja auf die Vernunft der User=)

Man wirds sehen!


----------



## Eisbein (19. Mai 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> @foreigner : Da kommen wir nicht zusammen!
> 
> Bei dem Gelb ists für mich vorbei...
> 
> ...


Schwarz? oder schon wieder dieses komisch blau vom ersten ICB? Ich finds ja sehr begrüßenswert, wenn das geile rad auch so richtig auffällt! Gut, braucht dann bissl selbsbewusstsein aber das dürfte ob der kompetenzen des rades ja kein thema sein.


----------



## -N0bodY- (19. Mai 2015)

Dann muss das Lime Green her..... 

EDIT: dieses hier:




Würde ich sofort kaufen.


----------



## Phi-Me (19. Mai 2015)

Weinrot Elox...

Das einzig Wahre! Von mir aus gerne mit farblos elox in Kombi.  Das wäre der Hammer!

Wir werden sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Senshisan (19. Mai 2015)

Ich würde mir "hotpink" holen, aber das weist du ja schon mein Liebster 
... der Trend geht zum Drittbike


----------



## foreigner (19. Mai 2015)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Dann muss das Lime Green her.....
> 
> EDIT: dieses hier:
> 
> ...


Genau, das meinte ich ja. Also das hier (Schimpft sich ja gelb):





Elegant war beim letzten mal, diesmal wird geklotzt.


----------



## -N0bodY- (19. Mai 2015)

Naja ich würde behaupten das dass da oben vom TSU noch mehr ins grüne geht.
Aber mit dem "Neon Gelb" vom Großen N könnte ich auch leben.


----------



## der_erce (19. Mai 2015)

Das ist nicht immer 1:1 nachzustellen. Mein persönlicher Wunsch wäre da RAW und entweder eine rote Lasur oder Pulver. Elox wär auch schön, aber ich weiß nicht ob man so maskiert eloxieren kann.


----------



## foreigner (19. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Das ist nicht immer 1:1 nachzustellen. Mein persönlicher Wunsch wäre da RAW und entweder eine rote Lasur oder Pulver. Elox wär auch schön, aber ich weiß nicht ob man so maskiert eloxieren kann.



Man kann eloxieren, maskieren und pulvern, oder auch inzwischen sogar 2-farb eloxieren. Aber das dürften die aufwändigsten und teuersten Varianten überhaupt werden.


----------



## foreigner (19. Mai 2015)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Naja ich würde behaupten das dass da oben vom TSU noch mehr ins grüne geht.
> Aber mit dem "Neon Gelb" vom Großen N könnte ich auch leben.



Ich würde auch sagen, das hängt ein bischen vom Bildschirm ab.


----------



## der_erce (19. Mai 2015)

Cool. Aber bevor sich hier jetzt alle mit Farben abreagieren, seh ich die Orga´s erstmal in der "Verantwortung" hier für Klraheit zu sorgen und uns mal aufzuklären was eigentlich realisiert werden soll und wieviel Variationen/Optionen es geben wird. Ohne diese Infos rühren jetzt alle in einem Brei und versteifen sich in etwas, was vielleicht gar nicht umgesetzt werden soll.


----------



## foreigner (19. Mai 2015)

Ich bin auf alle Fälle der Meinung, dass hier wirklich konkrete Zahlen genannt werden sollten.
Also, was weiß ich, .. so auf die Art: Alles gepulvert ist am billigsten, Lasur mit dafür nötiger Vorbereitung verteuert das Rad um X €, Elox/Pulver um Y € und 2-farb elox um Z €.
Das ist ja etwas was man ungefähr sagen kann und bestimmt auch preis geben kann.
Auch bin ich der Meinung sollte es auch wirklich so gehandhabt werden, dass bei teurerer Oberlfächenbehandlung das Rad auch um den Betrag dann hinterher teurer wird. Ich halte überhaupt nichts davon, jetzt einen sauteuren Rahmen zu machen und ihn dann in das enge Preis-Korsett zu Lasten der Ausstattung zu quetschen.
Teurere Oberfläche, teurerer Rahmen, teureres Bike.


----------



## Phi-Me (19. Mai 2015)

ich bin immer noch für eine Preis / Leistungs Version...

Einfarbig, gute aber günstige Ausstattung und fertig...

Und die teureren können ja dann schön 2 Farbig etc gemacht werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SE17 (19. Mai 2015)

Stimme Phimi voll und ganz zu.
Für mich gibt's nichts edleres als einen Raw-Rahmen. Einfach, gradlinig, kein Schnickschnack, günstig und vermutlich auch noch etwas leichter als ein aufwendig lackierter Rahmen.
Das Sieger-Design ist echt ein Hingucker (Glückwunsch von meiner Seite), aber es polarisiert.... kommt jetzt noch ne Farbe dazu, die auch nicht so ganz den eigenen Geschmack trifft, wäre das für viele schon ein Ausschlusskriterium.
Bestes Beispiel ist hierfür das viel propagierte Neon-Gelb (oder wie man es auch nennt). Mag sein, dass der Rahmen an sich sehr prall aussieht. Nur kaufen würde ich es nicht, obwohl ich mich eigentlich schon auf einen Kauf fest festgelegt habe.
Bin mal gespannt, wie es weitergeht.


----------



## Speziazlizt (19. Mai 2015)

SE17 schrieb:


> Stimme Phimi voll und ganz zu.
> Für mich gibt's nichts edleres als einen Raw-Rahmen. Einfach, gradlinig, kein Schnickschnack, günstig und vermutlich auch noch etwas leichter als ein aufwendig lackierter Rahmen.
> Das Sieger-Design ist echt ein Hingucker (Glückwunsch von meiner Seite), aber es polarisiert.... kommt jetzt noch ne Farbe dazu, die auch nicht so ganz den eigenen Geschmack trifft, wäre das für viele schon ein Ausschlusskriterium.
> Bestes Beispiel ist hierfür das viel propagierte Neon-Gelb (oder wie man es auch nennt). Mag sein, dass der Rahmen an sich sehr prall aussieht. Nur kaufen würde ich es nicht, obwohl ich mich eigentlich schon auf einen Kauf fest festgelegt habe.
> Bin mal gespannt, wie es weitergeht.



Tennis yellow 

Ich schätze mal das man das Frameset in diversen Varianten und Farbkombis erstehen kann und die Kompletträder in diesem Design in unterschiedlichen Farben angeboten werden.


----------



## veraono (19. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> So, bitte schön @TSU-JAGUAR. Wenn noch was ist, einfach melden  Anhang anzeigen 387797 Anhang anzeigen 387798 Anhang anzeigen 387799


Yes, einmal bitte genau so :
gebürstet und innen silber elox/ außen schwarz gepulvert


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (19. Mai 2015)

Habe noch ein bisschen rumgespielt, allerdings nur quick & dirty. 






































Die Abbildungen dienen nur als Beispiele, was man machen _*könnte*_. Ich habe sie nur aus einem einigen Grund erstellt, und zwar, weil ich Lust drauf hatte. Will das nur klarstellen, damit hier niemand meint, ich wolle hier irgendwem meinen Farbgeschmack aufzwingen. Mir ist durchaus klar, dass grade Farben ein sehr polarisierendes Thema sein können


----------



## der_erce (19. Mai 2015)

Schöne Sachen dabei. Das Grau/Rot wär z.b. etwas, was mir gefallen könnte.


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (19. Mai 2015)

Ich persönlich würde mir die "GT40 Le Mans"-Edition wünschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SE17 (19. Mai 2015)

silber/grün find ich sehr nett...


----------



## foreigner (19. Mai 2015)

Das genau umgedreht wär´s dann für mich. Das Gelb-grün dann in Lasur. Ist aber auch nur umgedreht sinnvoll machbar. Das "innere" (hier grüne) ist leichter abzukleben. Das bleibt dann in der Grundfarbe (z.B. raw oder gebürstet). Dann kommt beim Rest die Lasur drauf.
So wie auf dem Bild geht eigentlich nicht. (Gilt auch für die anderen ähnlichen Rahmen, also mit Raw oder Elox)


----------



## foreigner (19. Mai 2015)

SE17 schrieb:


> Stimme Phimi voll und ganz zu.
> Für mich gibt's nichts edleres als einen Raw-Rahmen. Einfach, gradlinig, kein Schnickschnack, günstig und vermutlich auch noch etwas leichter als ein aufwendig lackierter Rahmen.
> Das Sieger-Design ist echt ein Hingucker (Glückwunsch von meiner Seite), aber es polarisiert.... kommt jetzt noch ne Farbe dazu, die auch nicht so ganz den eigenen Geschmack trifft, wäre das für viele schon ein Ausschlusskriterium.
> Bestes Beispiel ist hierfür das viel propagierte Neon-Gelb (oder wie man es auch nennt). Mag sein, dass der Rahmen an sich sehr prall aussieht. Nur kaufen würde ich es nicht, obwohl ich mich eigentlich schon auf einen Kauf fest festgelegt habe.
> Bin mal gespannt, wie es weitergeht.



Das Design ist gewählt, kommt also aufs Komplettbike. Funktioniert nicht anders wie bei den anderen Abstimmungen. Der Rahmen wird also zweifarbig. Nuts hat auch schon mal geschrieben, dass es das Bike erstmal nicht in vielen Farb-Varianten geben wird, so wie die anderen Alutech-Bikes. Beim Framekit kann das anders sein, beim Komplettbike wird es TSU-Jaguars Design.
Jetzt geht´s nur noch um die (zwei) Farben und das war´s.
Und meine persönliche Meinung zu raw: Sieht nicht edel aus, sondern schlichtweg nicht fertig. Ein Halbzeug, nicht mehr.

Ich bin der Meinung wir brauchen definitiv etwas besonderes. In Kombination mit dem Design (das es nunmal ähnlich schon gibt ,z.B. Specialized, YT, ...) müssen wir schon schauen, dass wir kein komplettes Imitat machen. Beispielsweise rot/weiß, schwarz/rot, türkis/scharz, normales gelb/schwarz gehen daher gar nicht.

Daher entweder eine ganz ungewöhnliche Kombi, oder krasse oder besondere (oder beides) Farben, wie z.B. kräftige Lasurfarben, durch die raw oder gebürstet durchscheint.
Etwas mit Elox ginge auch, dann aber auch nicht grau oder schwarz. Das sieht dann nicht anders aus wie Farbe mit matt schwarz gepulvert.
Dann eher eine Elox-Farbe und eine gepulvert, also zwei richtige Farben. Beispielsweise wie das erste in TSUs Post (allerdings aus Machbarkeitsgründen "invertiert".)


----------



## Plumpssack (19. Mai 2015)

Ich find auf jedenfall außen bunt und innen raw am besten.
Insgeheim hätte ich glaube ich immernoch am liebsten einen einfarbig eloxierten Rahmen, einen komplett rohen Rahmen, oder das Design in schwarzmatt/schwarz glänzend.


----------



## SE17 (20. Mai 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das Design ist gewählt, kommt also aufs Komplettbike. Funktioniert nicht anders wie bei den anderen Abstimmungen. Der Rahmen wird also zweifarbig. Nuts hat auch schon mal geschrieben, dass es das Bike erstmal nicht in vielen Farb-Varianten geben wird, so wie die anderen Alutech-Bikes. Beim Framekit kann das anders sein, beim Komplettbike wird es TSU-Jaguars Design.
> Jetzt geht´s nur noch um die (zwei) Farben und das war´s.
> Und meine persönliche Meinung zu raw: Sieht nicht edel aus, sondern schlichtweg nicht fertig. Ein Halbzeug, nicht mehr.
> 
> ...


 
Ist schon klar, dass das gewählte Design jetzt natürlich auch kommt.... find es ja sogar ganz schick.
Wollte nur Anmerken, dass irgendwelche sehr knalligen Farbkombis einfach nicht massentauglich sein werden und ggf. sehr aufwendige Lack-/Lasurgeschichten könnten den Preisrahmen sprengen.

Wir sollten vielleicht alle einfach mal abwarten wie`s weitergeht.


----------



## Don.Coyote (20. Mai 2015)

Hi TSU,

könntest du mir bitte mal das Farbdesign weiß / grau aus deinem Vorschlag zusammen basteln.
Hier der Link:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/icb2...berflaechenbeschichtung-gefragt.748815/page-9

Die äußere Fläche grau und die innere weiß.
Vielen Dank.

Gruß


----------



## foreigner (20. Mai 2015)

SE17 schrieb:


> Ist schon klar, dass das gewählte Design jetzt natürlich auch kommt.... find es ja sogar ganz schick.
> Wollte nur Anmerken, dass irgendwelche sehr knalligen Farbkombis einfach nicht massentauglich sein werden und ggf. sehr aufwendige Lack-/Lasurgeschichten könnten den Preisrahmen sprengen.
> 
> Wir sollten vielleicht alle einfach mal abwarten wie`s weitergeht.



Im Prinzip dürfte Lasur nicht wesentlich teurer sein als andere und es muss ja nicht zwingend knallig sein.
Dass knallig nicht massentauglich ist, ist eine Behauptung, für die es reichlich Gegenbeispiele auch aus der Bikebranche gibt. Auch das kann eine Abstimmung ganz gut zeigen, wobei das ICB Forum was Farben etc. angeht auch noch eher konservativ ist. Liegt auch am hier vertretenen Altersschnitt (Es gibt ja nicht allzu viele wirklich junge, die wahrscheinlich auch noch mutiger bei Farben sind.) Hinzu kommt, dass die Leute wählen was Sie kennen. Ich glaube kaum, dass hier sehr viele mal die von mir favorisierte gelbe Lasurfarbe schon mal live gesehen haben. Wenn ich die Farbe nicht kennen würde, wäre ich 100% nicht für irgendein knalliges gelb, was hier fast wie neon rüber kommt. Ist es aber einfach nicht und schaut in real halt einfach nur geil aus. Da würden sich sehr viel wundern. Allerdings räume ich der Farbe in einer Abstimmung daher auch nicht die höchsten Chancen ein.
Und wie schon geschrieben, es gibt "normale" Farbkombis mit denen das Rad auch aussieht wie eins von vielen und in der Masse unter geht. Das ist schlimmer.

Aber ich gebe dir recht, es wird Zeit, dass sich das Team mal meldet und paar Infos rüber wachsen lässt.


----------



## AMDude (20. Mai 2015)

SE17 schrieb:


> Stimme Phimi voll und ganz zu.
> Für mich gibt's nichts edleres als einen Raw-Rahmen. Einfach, gradlinig, kein Schnickschnack, günstig und vermutlich auch noch etwas leichter als ein aufwendig lackierter Rahmen.
> Das Sieger-Design ist echt ein Hingucker (Glückwunsch von meiner Seite), aber es polarisiert.... kommt jetzt noch ne Farbe dazu, die auch nicht so ganz den eigenen Geschmack trifft, wäre das für viele schon ein Ausschlusskriterium.
> Bestes Beispiel ist hierfür das viel propagierte Neon-Gelb (oder wie man es auch nennt). Mag sein, dass der Rahmen an sich sehr prall aussieht. Nur kaufen würde ich es nicht, obwohl ich mich eigentlich schon auf einen Kauf fest festgelegt habe.
> Bin mal gespannt, wie es weitergeht.



Geschmack ist ja wie immer ein sehr subjektives Thema.
Aber wo "unser" Rahmen bzw. Rahmendesign polarisiert erschließt sich mir nicht. Es ist ja wohl (leider) ein eher konservatives (Rahmen-)Design geworden. Beim Rahmen ja auch getrieben durch die höheren Kosten des zuerst propagierten Stealth-Designs.
Nicht falsch verstehen; mir gefällt der Rahmen und das Design immer noch sehr gut und bin durchaus noch guter Dinge, dass das Bike nächstes Jahr bei mir im Keller steht.
Aber dazu müssen auch etwas knalligere Farben angeboten werden. Zumindest als Option. Das Lime-Green oder Neon-Gelb sollte auf jeden Fall dabei sein, ansonsten geht dieses Design imo in der Masse unter.


----------



## der_erce (20. Mai 2015)

Hier mal paar Ideen von mir. Ist noch das alte Design von @TSU-JAGUAR also nicht erschrecken 

Das sind mal Pulverideen. Dort finde ich kommt Gelb sehr geil rüber und Gelb finde ich als IBCler schon als schöne Identität. 
Das vorletzte ist ein dunkles Blau und das letzte Grau!


----------



## Phi-Me (20. Mai 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das Design ist gewählt, kommt also aufs Komplettbike. Funktioniert nicht anders wie bei den anderen Abstimmungen.


Demnach ist elox ja auch gewählt...

Ich halt mich zu dem Thema jetzt glaube ich raus...

Mit Vernunft kommt man hier nicht weit. Wenn ich mir ein Frameset kaufe, wird dieses warscheinlich auch zweifarbeig sein. Alledings ist  es total Sinnbefreit, bei einem Einstiegsangebot für um die 2000 Euro komplett, 100 Euro in die Lackierung zu stecken.

Langsam denke ich, dass dieses Projekt durch seine Vielfältigkeit und viel zu kostspieligen Sonderwunscherfüllungen genauso abstinken wird, wie das ICB 1.

Finds ehrlich schade, scheint aber probematisch zu sein, cracks ein Angebot für die breite Masse basteln zu lassen...

Ich hoffe das Beste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (20. Mai 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> [blub]
> Langsam denke ich, dass dieses Projekt durch seine Vielfältigkeit und viel zu kostspieligen Sonderwunscherfüllungen *genauso abstinken wird, wie das ICB 1.*
> 
> Finds ehrlich schade, scheint aber probematisch zu sein, cracks ein Angebot für die breite Masse basteln zu lassen...
> ...



Was lief da schief? Der einzige Fehler war, sich Carver als Partner zu suchen. (Der Vertriebspartner Fahrrad XXL, weis ja nicht mal was sie da verkaufen und Ersatzlager...: "Wie lager, was für Lager? häää ICB, was ist das?!"


----------



## der_erce (20. Mai 2015)

Aber ihr (speziell @Phimi ) habt schon mitbekommen, dass wir hier das Design gewählt haben? (Wegen der Frage nach einfarbigen Rahmen??) Technische Details kann ich persönlich nicht beantworten ob, was in welcher Kombination machbar ist und wie teuer das ganze wird. Je individueller, desto teurer wird das vermutlich werden.


----------



## Phi-Me (20. Mai 2015)

@der_erce : Nicht falsch verstehen: Das Design ist gut, so wie es ist. So soll es von mir aus auch bleiben.

Nur langsam wir der Preisrahmen für ein Spaßbike, welches ansich ein ziemlich einfacher Eingelenker ist gesprengt...

Auf Kosten wird hier nicht primär, nicht sekundär und auch nicht tertiär geachtet.

Es ist jetzt was tolles dabei rausgekommen. Ich bin allerdings auf die Preise gespannt. Wenn diese da sind, werden bestimmt viele lauthals stöhnen... 

SPAAAAAAANNNNUUUUUNG!!!!


----------



## foreigner (20. Mai 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> Demnach ist elox ja auch gewählt...
> 
> Ich halt mich zu dem Thema jetzt glaube ich raus...
> 
> ...



Wieso sollte elox gewählt sein? Ist gar nicht gewählt.
Teuer wird das bike vor allem weil es die breite Masse wählt.
Wenn´s nach mir ginge wäre das Komplettbike einfarbig. (Geld gespart) Es hätte keinen Umwerfer (einfacheres Yoke, Geld gespart) ...
Du vergisst gerade: Entschieden hat die "breite Masse".

Konkret wäre bei einem Lasurlack nicht zwingend Mehrkosten notwendig. Im Idealfall muss der Rahmen noch vorher gebürstet werden (sieht schicker aus), das wäre alles. Sollte immer noch günstiger sein als eloxieren. Aber da sagen ja hoffentlich bald mal andere etwas dazu.


----------



## foreigner (20. Mai 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> Nur langsam wir der Preisrahmen für ein Spaßbike, welches ansich ein ziemlich einfacher Eingelenker ist gesprengt...


Und was hat das jetzt mit einem Eingelenker zu tun. Der muss nicht zwingend billiger sein, im Gegenteil. Du schreibst das so, als wäre das der Nachteil des Rahmens. Ich bin da gegenteiliger Meinung. Er ist Haupt-Kauf-Argument.


----------



## der_erce (20. Mai 2015)

Aber gerade das Bürsten ist doch ein Arbeitsschritt den man sich bei entsprechend anderer Materialität sparen könnte.


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (20. Mai 2015)

@der_erce : starke Renderings! Wenn du magst und es deine Zeit zulässt, kann ich dir mal die aktuelle Datei meines Designs auf deinem Template zukommen lassen. Dann könnte man die Farbvorschläge (später) für die Abstimmung auch in 3D präsentieren. Allerdings brauchen wir dafür mit Sicherheit nicht mehr so viele Perspektiven, was die Sache ein wenig umgänglicher für dich machen sollte.
Aber, wie gesagt, nur wenn du magst!


----------



## der_erce (20. Mai 2015)

Klar, gern


----------



## Phi-Me (20. Mai 2015)

Oh, habe gerade selbst nochmal geschaut. Hatte das Oberflächenthema als Abstimmung im Kopf gehabt. Nehme ich natürlich zurück, mein Fehler!

Und das mit dem Eingelenker: Das soll kein Nachteil sein, allerdings SOLLTE dafür der Konstrucktionsaufwand nicht so groß sein, wie für einen mehrfach abgestützen irgendwas Rahmen. Eingelenker schön und gut, das möchte ich aber auch im Preis sehen.

Um die Lasur als solches geht es mir ja garnicht. Ich hab ja von Anfang an den Moralapostel gespielt. Das ist ein schönes Design. Mit schwarz außen kommt sogar dieses Grün Gelb meiner Meinung nach sehr gut! (Rot wäre mir natürlich lieber=))
Nur mir wurde mal wieder bewusst, dass sich die Community mal wieder mit das teuerste ausgesucht hat...

Wie gesagt. Ist zu spät. Von mir aus soll es so bleiben. 

Wollte ja keine Diskussion starten. Der erste Post da oben war schlicht meine Meinung für das (und nur das) Einsteigerpaket, welches ja noch unter dem eigentlichen ICB Paket angesiedelt sein sollte. (So eins war doch geplant, oder war das schon wieder ein feuchter Traum meinerseits?!) Eine Sparte, wo bei gleichem Preis Pike statt Revelation wichtiger ist als Zwei- statt Ein-farbig.

So, beste Grüße, Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (20. Mai 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> Oh, habe gerade selbst nochmal geschaut. Hatte das Oberflächenthema als Abstimmung im Kopf gehabt. Nehme ich natürlich zurück, mein Fehler!
> 
> Und das mit dem Eingelenker: Das soll kein Nachteil sein, allerdings SOLLTE dafür der Konstrucktionsaufwand nicht so groß sein, wie für einen mehrfach abgestützen irgendwas Rahmen. Eingelenker schön und gut, das möchte ich aber auch im Preis sehen.
> 
> ...



Ich greife mal dein Gabelbeispiel auf: Ich bin da absolut deiner Meinung. Daher hatte ich auch gestern geschrieben, dass man die Preise bei der Farbwahl sehr transparent machen sollte UND eine evtl. Entscheidung zur teureren Variante nicht die Ausstattung belasten sollte, sondern den Preis. Zu gut deutsch: Wird die Oberfläche 50€ teuerer, wird das Rad 50€ teurer. Und das beziehe ich jetzt auf die ICB Variante. Bei einem Bike darunter macht es in der Tat keinen Sinn 2-farbig zu lackieren. Die Kohle ist dann wirklich wo anders besser aufgehoben.

Das mit dem Eingelenker halte ich allerdings für ein Trugschluss. Ein Eingelenker ist eben nicht günstiger oder hat einen geringeren Konstruktionsaufwand. Man spart vielleicht Einzelteile und Lagerpunkte, dafür muss man aber den einen Lagerpunkt sehr viel aufwändiger gestalten, da hier die komplette Steifigkeit generiert werden muss. Schau dir mal unsere Lagerung an. (Man muss schon etwas suchen um ähnlich aufwendige oder ausgefeilte Konstruktionen zu finden). Ähnliches gilt für Yoke oder Verstrebung. Alles teure aber nötige Bauteile um ein richtig gutes Bike zu haben. Das hätte man mit einer abgestützten Konstruktion einfacher (und billiger) haben können. Da sind leicht die zusätzlichen Kosten durch mehr Lager aufgehoben. Die Verlängerung haben wir auch noch. Die ist auch nicht billiger als eine Wippe bei einem Mehrgelenker. Also kurz um, der Rahmen kann gar nicht günstiger sein als ein Mehrgelenker.
Er bietet allerdings auch keine Nachteile und hat den Vorteil des "Sorglosfaktors", den ich an so ziemlich jedem heutige Bike vermisse.


----------



## Phi-Me (20. Mai 2015)

Also da ich auch angehender Maschinenbauer bin, kann ich dir sagen, dass solche Lagerungen toll, aber nicht neu erfunden sind.  Viel mehr Aufwand ist die Berechnung des 4 stufigen Getriebes, welches du bei 4 Gelenkern jeglicher Art vorfindest.

Aber da gehen wir jetzt zu weit. Das ist Korintenkackerei! Und Stefan als 4 Gelenk- Experte hätte das auch sehr schnell machen können...

Ich bin immer noch gespannt auf das Gesamtkonzept und vor allem auf den Preis...

Grüße!


----------



## foreigner (20. Mai 2015)

Ein Hexenwerk sind 4 Gelenker auch nicht. Vor allem mit den heutigen Tools. Aber ein anderes Thema. Das teure ist aber sich nicht, ob der Stefan ein Tag länger an der Auslegung des Hinterbaus liegt (da saß er an Lagerung und Yoke länger), sondern eher die Fertigung einiger Bauteile, beispielsweise des Yokes.


----------



## Piefke (20. Mai 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Und was hat das jetzt mit einem Eingelenker zu tun. Der muss nicht zwingend billiger sein, im Gegenteil. Du schreibst das so, als wäre das der Nachteil des Rahmens. Ich bin da gegenteiliger Meinung. Er ist Haupt-Kauf-Argument.


Deine Meinung. Für mich war die Festlegung auf Eingelenker das Nogo schlecht hin.


----------



## Speziazlizt (20. Mai 2015)

Und die meisten wird es nicht interessieren ob Ein- oder Viergelenker - solange es funktioniert.


----------



## foreigner (20. Mai 2015)

Piefke schrieb:


> Deine Meinung. Für mich war die Festlegung auf Eingelenker das Nogo schlecht hin.


Bei mehreren Kettenblättern sehe ich den Vorteil von 4-Gelenkern. Bei einem Blatt nicht wirklich. Kann man genauso neutral auslegen. Auf der Bremse war der Eingelenker nicht schlecht. Kommt bei Eingelenkern halt enorm auf die Drehpunktslage an. Bei den nur 130mm stellt man aber eh keine großen Unterschiede fest, wenn´s einigermaßen passt. Ist kein DH-Bike.
Progression ist bei uns auch gut und weniger große Lager kann ich nur gut finden. Daher sehe ich in dem Fall wirklich kein Haar in der Suppe. Und in der Praxis hat das Ding wirklich super funktioniert. Wirklich nichts zu meckern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (20. Mai 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Und die meisten wird es nicht interessieren ob Ein- oder Viergelenker - solange es funktioniert.


genau das hab ich mir gedacht als ich das rad wieder abgeben musste. diese ganzen diskussionen über funktionsweisen usw. sind völlig sinnfrei. Es funktioniert einfach wahnsinnig gut. Sogar so gut, dass man nicht im ansatz glaubt nur 130mm unter sich zu haben. Auch im direkten vergleich hat sich nominell federweg nicht mehr/besser angefühlt.


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Mai 2015)

Eisbein schrieb:


> genau das hab ich mir gedacht als ich das rad wieder abgeben musste. diese ganzen diskussionen über funktionsweisen usw. sind völlig sinnfrei. Es funktioniert einfach wahnsinnig gut. Sogar so gut, dass man nicht im ansatz glaubt nur 130mm unter sich zu haben. Auch im direkten vergleich hat sich nominell federweg nicht mehr/besser angefühlt.



Bei den Sätzen wärst du bei der Diskussion beim ICB1 8fach zu totegbrügelt und ge47fach geteilt worden...vom Konstrukteur und von den Diskutierenden 
Das ICB2 wird ne echt tolle Kiste 

G.


----------



## foreigner (21. Mai 2015)

Beim 1er war Federweg noch alles. 
Aber Plumpssack hat das im andern Thread ganz treffend geschrieben. Das ICB2 hat das Potential mit einem guten, schnellen Fahrer auch mit Enduros mitzuhalten, aber ist viel spaßiger als diese, wenn es in nicht so heftige oder flachere Trails geht. Wie er so schön geschrieben hat: "Man braucht eben nicht ganz so viel Berg wie mit einem Enduro, um mit dem ICB Spass zu haben". Das trifft´s finde ich hervorragend.

So, nun aber, was ist eigentlich mit den Farben? @nuts ?


----------



## Phi-Me (21. Mai 2015)

ja, @nuts ...   

...was ist mit den Farben?!


----------



## Eisbein (21. Mai 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bei den Sätzen wärst du bei der Diskussion beim ICB1 8fach zu totegbrügelt und ge47fach geteilt worden...vom Konstrukteur und von den Diskutierenden
> Das ICB2 wird ne echt tolle Kiste
> 
> G.


ich glaub ich warf das ein oder andere mal so phrasen in den Raum. Neben: FLACHER LENKWINKEL 
Hier steht ja auch so ein carver haufen rum.


----------



## SebT-Rex (21. Mai 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> ja, @nuts ...
> 
> ...was ist mit den Farben?!


das hängt aktuell bei mir! Ich habe habe so Sachen wie Lasur mal bei unseren Asiaten angestoßen (auch wenn mir das noch sehr sehr sehr viel Kopfschmerz bereiten wird) und lasse sie gerade rechnen. Grundsätzlich werden wir das Design Thema in Bezug auf Technik und Farbe bald starten können, es liegen einige Erfahrungswerte vor. Das gewählte Design lässt zum Glück fasst alle Möglichkeiten zu und somit gehen wir die Geschcihte wieder frei an. Ganz großes Lob an @der_erce , dank deiner Arbeit bekommt die Darstellung eine ganz andere Wertigkeit und Realitätsnähe!


----------



## der_erce (21. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Blumen, hab ich aber gern gemacht. Die aktuellen Daten von @TSU-JAGUAR hab ich auch schon bekommen, nur bin ich heute zeitlich in der Lage das umzubauen. Farblich will ich diese Entscheidungssektion für ihn / euch / uns noch unterstützen, wenns hilft und es angenommen wird. Ich experimentier schon seit Tagen mit Lasur-Shadern und das ist sehr kniffelig den Look exakt rüber zu bekommen.  Mal sehen


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (21. Mai 2015)

Hi ho, hier noch ein paar Sonderwünsche und eigene Ideen bzgl. Farben, wieder nur alles fix in Photoshop "gemalt". Dabei auch ein besonderer Fokus auf eine Kombination aus dem geilen - oder total schrecklichem, je nach Standpunkt - Lasur-Gelb-Grün und anderen Farben.



































Will das Thema nicht unnötig zuspammen, sondern nur Inspiration liefern - so keep calm


----------



## luniz (21. Mai 2015)

Das da in anders rum! Gulf Motorsport Design!!!! Also naja, fast...


----------



## Phi-Me (21. Mai 2015)

also beim gelb innen mit schwarz oder Anthrazit außen und lecker gelbem schriftzug am Unterrohr kann ich inzwischen sehr gut leben.

Außen ist das escht zu matsch...

Ich mags ja nicht gern, immer so rum zu stänkern, aber langsam Krieg ich atembeschwerden

man muss aber sagen, dass es schon verflucht stark ist, wie viele kombinationen du da raus holst...

Grüße, Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (21. Mai 2015)

Mal eine Sache vorweg: Wenn ihr an Lasur denkt, denkt auch an die zweite Farbe! Lasur wirkt am besten, wenn der Untergrund eine Struktur hat und somit Tiefe verleiht. Einweiterer Punkt: wenn die zweite Farbe zu hell ist, kann Lasurlack an der Nahtstelle ausbluten, Beispiel: Lasur Rot mit Weiß als Zweitfarbe wird an der Naht Rosa....
Am besten funktioniert Lasur als Komplettlackierung oder als Zusatzton auf z.B. gebürstet/ silber elox....


----------



## der_erce (21. Mai 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Mal eine Sache vorweg: Wenn ihr an Lasur denkt, denkt auch an die zweite Farbe! Lasur wirkt am besten, wenn der Untergrund eine Struktur hat und somit Tiefe verleiht. Einweiterer Punkt: wenn die zweite Farbe zu hell ist, kann Lasurlack an der Nahtstelle ausbluten, Beispiel: Lasur Rot mit Weiß als Zweitfarbe wird an der Naht Rosa....
> Am besten funktioniert Lasur als Komplettlackierung oder als Zusatzton auf z.B. gebürstet/ silber elox....


Das sind genau die Informationen die uns unter anderem fehlen. Keine Sau weiß die Details von uns. Wir denken nur "Woah Gelb Alter und Rot...ELOX...RAW-LASUR"


----------



## der_erce (21. Mai 2015)

luniz schrieb:


> Das da in anders rum! Gulf Motorsport Design!!!! Also naja, fast...



@TSU-JAGUAR  hast du schon mal daran gedacht zwischen den Farben eine Kontur mitzulegen wie hier beim Ford? Wäre vielleicht auch ne Idee das ganze "raciger" zu gestalten.


----------



## Plumpssack (21. Mai 2015)

Wenn ichs mir aussuchen könnte würde ich wohl außen lasur rot und innen raw nehmen.



luniz schrieb:


> Das da in anders rum! Gulf Motorsport Design!!!! Also naja, fast...


http://www.r-m.de/bike/charger-gt45-hs/

Stand bei uns letztens im Laden ich dacht ich guck nicht richtig


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (21. Mai 2015)

An eine Kontur zwischen den Flächen hatte ich wirklich schon gedacht. Allerdings kam mir der Gedanke nach der ersten Abstimmung und ich dachte: "Wenn ich jetzt (vor den Renderings und damit der zweiten Abstimmung) noch eine Kontur rein lege und damit ein zusätzliches Element dazuschummle, werde ich sicher von einem aufgebrachten Mopp gelyncht... " oder so ähnlich. Da hab ich ' dann lieber gelassen


----------



## foreigner (22. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Das sind genau die Informationen die uns unter anderem fehlen. Keine Sau weiß die Details von uns. Wir denken nur "Woah Gelb Alter und Rot...ELOX...RAW-LASUR"


Hatte ich doch schon geschrieben. 
Wenn du noch mal Zeit hast, mach mal bitte Lasur gelb (außen) und silber gebürstet innen.
Wobei das mit blau oder violette innen natürlich geil aussieht. Rein theoretisch auch machbar, wird nur sauteuer. Rahmen bürsten, inneres abkleben, Lasur lack drauf, ausbacken oder trockenen, und die übrig gebliebenen raw-gebürstet Bereiche dann ab ins Eloxalbad. 
Hätten wir aber wahrscheinlich auch preislich bald ein Carbon-Rahmen machen können.
Wobei die Gulf-variante mit Orange-Lasur und elox-blau endgeil wäre. Aber wie gesagt, unrealistisch.

Kontur dazwischen wird sicherlich ebenfalls teurer, da aufwändiger.
Und ich mach dann auch übrigens mit, beim Lynch-Mob.


----------



## foreigner (22. Mai 2015)

Wenn nicht Lasur, dann wäre ich stark für das hier:




aber eher mit so einem grün:






Das hier ist auch nicht schlecht, auch wenn ich normal nicht so der Orange-Typ bin. Könnte mir das auch gut mit einem kräftigen, nicht zu hellem elox-blau statt orange vorstellen.





Und dieses Petrol-farbene ist leider nicht so gut wie erhofft.


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Mai 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Hatte ich doch schon geschrieben.
> Wenn du noch mal Zeit hast, mach mal bitte Lasur gelb (außen) und silber gebürstet innen.
> Wobei das mit blau oder violette innen natürlich geil aussieht. Rein theoretisch auch machbar, wird nur sauteuer. Rahmen bürsten, inneres abkleben, Lasur lack drauf, ausbacken oder trockenen, und die übrig gebliebenen raw-gebürstet Bereiche dann ab ins Eloxalbad.
> Hätten wir aber wahrscheinlich auch preislich bald ein Carbon-Rahmen machen können.
> ...


 Nenene Farbe ins Eloxalbad geht nicht->Farbe wird angegriffen und unterlaufen.
Grundsätzliches zu Lasur:
Sobald der Untergrund andersfarbig wird, ändert sich auch die Lasurfarbe, im Prinzip wie damals beim guten alten Tuschkasten:
- blau Lasur auf Alu roh gebürstet= blau Lausr, wobei der unlackiert rest mit Klarlack überzogen wird.
- blau Lasur auf silber eloxiert= helleres blau Lasur als bei roh, kein Klarlack notwendig
- blau Lasur auf weiß= blau lasur wird babyblau mit leichten Einblutungen an den Rändern
- blau Lasur auf elox orange= sieht aus wie Kacke mit Blauschimmel;-)


----------



## der_erce (22. Mai 2015)

Also eigentlich Lasur nur auf RAW?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Also eigentlich Lasur nur auf RAW?


 oder auf hell eloxiert, dann hat man keine Klarlack auf den Aluflächen. Im Prinzip ist es so, je heller der Untergrund desto heller die Lausr. Aber zb rot und blau Lasur können auch in Verbindung mit grau elox sehr edel wirken, sind dann aber nicht mehr so knallig.


----------



## Plumpssack (22. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Also eigentlich Lasur nur auf RAW?


Ist doch perfekt 

@foreigner warum kaufst du dir eigentlich nicht einfach ein Helius AC, die scheinen deinen Geschmack ja zu treffen mit ihren Farben


----------



## der_erce (22. Mai 2015)

Das wird echt schwierig. Ich befürchte, je ausgefallener die Gedanken, desto mehr steigt die Gefahr, dass es bei der Umsetzung kacke wird.


----------



## foreigner (22. Mai 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Nenene Farbe ins Eloxalbad geht nicht->Farbe wird angegriffen und unterlaufen.
> Grundsätzliches zu Lasur:
> Sobald der Untergrund andersfarbig wird, ändert sich auch die Lasurfarbe, im Prinzip wie damals beim guten alten Tuschkasten:
> - blau Lasur auf Alu roh gebürstet= blau Lausr, wobei der unlackiert rest mit Klarlack überzogen wird.
> ...



Kacke mit Blauschimmel. Zumindest interessant.
Nicht nachträglich eloxierbar: Wieder was gelernt.
Eine Frage hätte ich noch @supurb-bicycles:
Eloxal kann ja auch ziemlich unterschiedlich aussehen, je nach dem wie es vor behandelt ist. Beispielsweis Eloxal gebürstet (sehr schick glänzend), oder eloxal gestahlt (das übliche matte elox). Kann man über beides drüber "lasieren" oder ist da eine bestimmte Vorbehandlung vorgegeben?


----------



## der_erce (22. Mai 2015)

Wie wärs denn wenn man zweierlei Oberflächenzustände bei einer Farbe hätt? Gebürstet und Geperlt z.b. in Rot Elox? Geht sowas überhaupt? Dann wäre der eine Bereich glänzend, der andere wäre Matt. Könnt ich mir schon irgendwie geil vorstellen.


----------



## foreigner (22. Mai 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ist doch perfekt
> 
> @foreigner warum kaufst du dir eigentlich nicht einfach ein Helius AC, die scheinen deinen Geschmack ja zu treffen mit ihren Farben



Was Farben angeht ist die Firma mit dem dicken N schon echt gut. Auch die Geos der Ions finde ich fein.
Aber Helius AC ist so richtig gar nicht meins. Diesen Hinterbau konnte ich noch nie leiden. Ich kann´s gar nicht so recht begründen, aber am Oberrohr befestigte Dämpfer gehen für mich so überhaupt nicht. Die gehören da oben nicht hin. Werde ich nie kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (22. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn wenn man zweierlei Oberflächenzustände bei einer Farbe hätt? Gebürstet und Geperlt z.b. in Rot Elox? Geht sowas überhaupt? Dann wäre der eine Bereich glänzend, der andere wäre Matt. Könnt ich mir schon irgendwie geil vorstellen.



Klar geht das. Einfach ICB 1 anschauen.


----------



## der_erce (22. Mai 2015)

Uh...das hab ich gar nicht auf dem "Radar"


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (22. Mai 2015)

Grundsätzlich finde ich die Idee der Einfarbigkeit mit unterschiedlichen Oberflächen auch nicht schlecht. Damit man dann aber nicht zu sehr in Richtung des alten ICBs kommt, würde ich in diesem Fall die wenigen Decals die wir haben aber bewusst andersfarbig oder einfach weiss bzw. schwarz halten.
Diese Variante könnte man auch sehr schön als Redner darstellen


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Mai 2015)

Ohne Eure Kreativität torpedieren zu wollen mal ein Einschatzung was mit dem Rahmen in Verbindung mit dem Desig geht, Reihenfolge von billig zu teuer:
- raw mit zweiter Frabe als Lackmaske und Klarlack (bevorzugt matt)
- zweifarbige Lackierung mit Lackmasken
- Grundfarbe Eloxal gestrahlt mit zweiter Farbe als Lackmaske
- Grundfarbe Eloxal gebürstet mit zweiter Farbe als Lackmaske
- Grundfarbe Eloxal gebürstet mit Lasur als Lackmaske
- Eloxal einfarbig mit zwei Oberflächen gebürstet/poliert bzw gestrahlt /poliert
- zwei Eloxalfarben mit einheitlicher Oberfläche gebürstet oder poliert

Sowiet die Möglichkeiten, wobei die letzten zwei Punkte nicht in Serie realisierbar sind, aber evt für eine Sonderserie interessant werden könnten.


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (22. Mai 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> - Grundfarbe Eloxal gestrahlt mit zweiter Farbe als Lackmaske
> - Grundfarbe Eloxal gebürstet mit zweiter Farbe als Lackmaske


Also wenn man mich fragen würde, wären diese beiden Punkte meine Favoriten. Sind natürlich teurer als einfach nur raw mit irgendwas, aber wir das hier auch schon mal geschrieben wurde, bin ich auch der Meinung, dass raw immer ein bisschen unfertig und nach Funktionsmuster aussieht. Aber da kann man auch wieder endlos und voller Leidenschaft drüber streiten, ohne auf einen Nenner zu kommen...


----------



## der_erce (22. Mai 2015)

Lackmaske ist Pulver?

Edit: So, hier das neue Design von @TSU-JAGUAR mal eingebaut. Decals sind jetzt auch andersfarbig.


----------



## foreigner (22. Mai 2015)

@supurb-bicycles :
Das war schon mal hilfreich. Könntest du vielleicht so grob mal beziffern, wie groß der Unterschied preislich von Variante 1 (raw mit zweiter Frabe als Lackmaske und Klarlack) zu Variante 5 (Grundfarbe Eloxal gebürstet mit Lasur als Lackmaske) ist?
Wäre ja schon interessant, ob das jetzt das Komplettbike 50€, 100€, oder mehr verteuert. Ohne so eine Info ist´s schwierig.
Für Eloxalbereich kommt ja wohl auch nur das innere in Frage, weil das nur abgeklebt werden kann, oder?
(Also beispielsweise im Bild drüber der rote Bereich)

Ich persönlich bin nicht für Variante 1 und 2. Ist bischen langweilig, machen viele und wirkt deutlich weniger hochwertig.
Eloxal gebürstet mit Lasur ist natürlich mein Favorit. Wenn nicht Lasur, dann würde ich Eloxal gebürstet mit Pulver bevorzugen, (wenn der innere Bereich eloxiert wird). Der Bereich innen ist nicht so Schlag- und Kratz-gefährdet, dass es unbedingt gestrahlt sein müsste und gebürstet wirkt edler.


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Lackmaske ist Pulver?


 aus Asien Nasslack


TSU-JAGUAR schrieb:


> Also wenn man mich fragen würde, wären diese beiden Punkte meine Favoriten. Sind natürlich teurer als einfach nur raw mit irgendwas, aber wir das hier auch schon mal geschrieben wurde, bin ich auch der Meinung, dass raw immer ein bisschen unfertig und nach Funktionsmuster aussieht. Aber da kann man auch wieder endlos und voller Leidenschaft drüber streiten, ohne auf einen Nenner zu kommen...


 technisch sind beide Varianten möglich, wobei auch das schon gehobenes Niveau ist.Aber mit weniger geben wir uns ja auch nicht zufrieden;-)


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Mai 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> @supurb-bicycles :
> Das war schon mal hilfreich. Könntest du vielleicht so grob mal beziffern, wie groß der Unterschied preislich von Variante 1 (raw mit zweiter Frabe als Lackmaske und Klarlack) zu Variante 5 (Grundfarbe Eloxal gebürstet mit Lasur als Lackmaske) ist?
> Wäre ja schon interessant, ob das jetzt das Komplettbike 50€, 100€, oder mehr verteuert. Ohne so eine Info ist´s schwierig.
> Für Eloxalbereich kommt ja wohl auch nur das innere in Frage, weil das nur abgeklebt werden kann, oder?
> ...


 Preislich kann ich da noch nichts zu sagen, da sogar die Lacke unterschiedlich viel kosten bzw. die Vorarbeiten für die Lackierung sind.
Wenn etwas häufig gemacht wird, gibt es da meist gute Gründe für...
Rein technisch und vor allem Gewichtsmäßig macht es Sinn, dass die kleinere Fläche lackiert ist (in unserem Fall also innen) und die Hauptfläche eloxiert. Theoretische könnte man auch partiell eloxieren, aber das ist brutal aufwendig. Also eloxiert man besser die gesamteFläche und lackiert partiell...


----------



## der_erce (22. Mai 2015)

Nasslack ist aber deckend wie Pulvern oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (22. Mai 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Rein technisch und vor allem Gewichtsmäßig macht es Sinn, dass die kleinere Fläche lackiert ist (in unserem Fall also innen) und die Hauptfläche eloxiert.


Genauso habe ich mir das gedacht! Ich denke, damit lässt sich was schönes auf die Beine stellen.


----------



## foreigner (22. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Nasslack ist aber deckend wie Pulvern oder?


Ja. Außer natürlich es ist Klarlack. Durchscheinend wäre nur der Lasurlack.


----------



## foreigner (22. Mai 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Preislich kann ich da noch nichts zu sagen, da sogar die Lacke unterschiedlich viel kosten bzw. die Vorarbeiten für die Lackierung sind.
> Wenn etwas häufig gemacht wird, gibt es da meist gute Gründe für...
> Rein technisch und vor allem Gewichtsmäßig macht es Sinn, dass die kleinere Fläche lackiert ist (in unserem Fall also innen) und die Hauptfläche eloxiert. Theoretische könnte man auch partiell eloxieren, aber das ist brutal aufwendig. Also eloxiert man besser die gesamteFläche und lackiert partiell...



Ok. Wundert mich nur. Ich dachte immer, das was schon eloxiert ist muss fürs Lackieren dann komplett abgeklebt werden. Daher dachte ich gerade, wenn man weniger abkleben muss, ist´s einfacher und dass daher der größere Teil lackiert wäre.
Aber anders rum ist´s sowieso schöner.


----------



## foreigner (22. Mai 2015)

Aber elox mit Lasur 
Wenn´s eh schon teurer wird, dann können wir´s auch gleich richtig machen und dafür aber optisch ganz weit vorne. 

Mal ein anderes Beispiel als das schicke gelb: grün


----------



## der_erce (22. Mai 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Aber elox mit Lasur
> Wenn´s eh schon teurer wird, dann können wir´s auch gleich richtig machen und dafür aber optisch ganz weit vorne.
> 
> Mal ein anderes Beispiel als das schicke gelb: grün


und wie ist die zweite Farbe? Also wie sieht der Rest aus? RAW? bzw. KlarElox oder wie das heisst.


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (22. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> und wie ist die zweite Farbe? Also wie sieht der Rest aus? RAW? bzw. KlarElox oder wie das heisst.


Violet, is doch klar! Das ist dann die Joker "Why so serious?"-Edition:


----------



## Senshisan (22. Mai 2015)

TSU-JAGUAR schrieb:


> Violet, is doch klar! Das ist dann die Joker "Why so serious?"-Edition:




Nehm ich!


----------



## foreigner (22. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> und wie ist die zweite Farbe? Also wie sieht der Rest aus? RAW? bzw. KlarElox oder wie das heisst.


Silber Eloxal gebürstet würde ich sagen.


----------



## der_erce (22. Mai 2015)

TSU-JAGUAR schrieb:


> Violet, is doch klar! Das ist dann die Joker "Why so serious?"-Edition:




Et voilá


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Et voilá
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 388791 Anhang anzeigen 388792


 EyEyEy das ist schon ganz porno! Aber mal so ganz im Ernst: das Teil komplett clean schwarz aufgebaut:


----------



## der_erce (22. Mai 2015)

Würd ich auch sagen  Evtl. den Easton Haven Carbon Lenker in Schwarz, der ist sehr dezent. Schwarzer LRS. Ggf. Violette oder Grüne Hope oder Tune Naben. Shit, da könnt echt was geiles dabei rauskommen


----------



## kasimir2 (22. Mai 2015)

@der erce

Kannst Du das grün/violette bitte mal in grün/orange machen?

Danke
Marc


----------



## Speziazlizt (22. Mai 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> EyEyEy das ist schon ganz porno! Aber mal so ganz im Ernst: das Teil komplett clean schwarz aufgebaut:



Vor allem kann man das auch als Joker (Sonderedition, Signatur Edition, oder was auch immer) verkaufen


----------



## der_erce (22. Mai 2015)

Alutech Joker...sehr geil 



kasimir2 schrieb:


> @der erce
> 
> Kannst Du das grün/violette bitte mal in grün/orange machen?
> 
> ...




Bitte schön


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Alutech Joker...sehr geil
> Anhang anzeigen 388808 Anhang anzeigen 388809


 oha, hoffentlich ist das noch frei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (22. Mai 2015)

Um ggf. mit dem DC Verlag nicht in Probleme zu laufen könnte man ja als Alternative z.b auch Jester oder Harlekin betiteln


----------



## mowood (22. Mai 2015)

Ufff! Da muss ich wohl mein Monitor kalibrieren oder ist gar mein Display kaputt? 
-"Man ich bin so konservativ"-


----------



## der_erce (22. Mai 2015)

mowood schrieb:


> Ufff! Da muss ich wohl mein Monitor kalibrieren oder ist gar mein Display kaputt?
> -"Man ich bin so konservativ"-


Kommen bei dir die Farben seltsam rüber?


----------



## mowood (22. Mai 2015)

...Aber den Namen "Joker" find ich auch richtig gail!


----------



## mowood (22. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Kommen bei dir die Farben seltsam rüber?


Nee Erce, alles gut. Ich mach nur Spaß, die Farbcombo ist nur sogarnicht mein Fall.


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (22. Mai 2015)

Check für "Joker" - der Name wäre echt gut! Meine Stimme hättet ihr!


----------



## Senshisan (22. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Et voilá
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 388791 Anhang anzeigen 388792



Marketing Slogan:
Why so serious?  Lets put a smile in your face! Ride on with JOKER!


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (22. Mai 2015)

Senshisan schrieb:


> Marketing Slogan:
> Why so serious?  Lets put a smile in your face! Ride on with JOKER!


Ist schon gekauft!


----------



## foreigner (22. Mai 2015)

Beide Farben an sich betrachtet sind ja hübsch. Aber die Kombination finde ich auch ziemlich schlimm.


----------



## der_erce (22. Mai 2015)

mowood schrieb:


> Nee Erce, alles gut. Ich mach nur Spaß, die Farbcombo ist nur sogarnicht mein Fall.



Ja, die Farben sind "mutig"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (22. Mai 2015)

Was mich auch die ganze Zeit schon stört: Die beiden Kabelausgänge unten am Unterrohr (oben drauf und drunter) jeweils in der anderen Farbe? Soll das so sein, oder gefällt das irgendwem wirklich so?
Die sollten meiner Ansicht nach in der Farbe der Fläche sein in der sie liegen.


----------



## der_erce (22. Mai 2015)

Ne...das is mein "Fehler". Die sind seltsam gruppiert und einfach nur mit falschem Shader bestückt. Einfach anders Denken. Ich wollte es schon lang fixen, habs aber nicht gemacht und bei den Black&White Rendern wars nicht so auffällig.


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (22. Mai 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Beide Farben an sich betrachtet sind ja hübsch. Aber die Kombination finde ich auch ziemlich schlimm.


Da hast du wohl nicht ganz Unrecht, und was die mögliche Zeilgruppe angeht, tut man sich bei der Farbkombi auch keinen Gefallen, weil seeeeehr klein. Allerdings finde ich solche "Rumspinnereien" auch mal ganz gut, weil sie letztlich zeigen, was alles machbar wäre und somit den Horizont mancher Menschen auch ein wenig erweitern können.


----------



## kasimir2 (22. Mai 2015)

Wenn wir schon bei den mutigen Farbkombinationen sind,
violett/orange würde ich auch gerne noch sehen
(violett außen, matt - orange innen, glänzend).

Nochmal Danke
Marc


----------



## powjoke (22. Mai 2015)

Gibt es schon ein Bild von einer Stealth Version? Hab glaub noch nichts gesehen... Soll ja auch Leute geben, die nicht unbedingt mit na Leuchtbombe durch die Gegend fahren wollen.

Hatte da son an schwarz matt außen und schwarz glänzend innen gedacht


----------



## der_erce (22. Mai 2015)

Kann ich beides mal machen.


----------



## der_erce (22. Mai 2015)

Stealth kommt danach


----------



## der_erce (22. Mai 2015)

Stealth ... schwer zu sehen


----------



## jokernthief (22. Mai 2015)

Harlekin ist ja auch mal ein geiler Name... *__*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powjoke (22. Mai 2015)

Merci  Ja stimmt ist leider schwer zu erkennen, aber kanns mir durchaus sehr gut vorstellen.... *sabber*


----------



## Senshisan (22. Mai 2015)

ja cool, damit hätten wir auch die BATMAN-Variante


----------



## foreigner (22. Mai 2015)

Schwarz ist sooo 2013 ...


----------



## -N0bodY- (22. Mai 2015)

Auch 2013 kann geil sein


----------



## Phi-Me (22. Mai 2015)

mal so ne Impression aus winterberg...

fand die Farbe einfach toll! In Kombi mit rot, oder dem gelb als lasur innen...

das wäre bestimmt der Hammer. Knallige farben, aber nicht zuuuu knallig.

edel eben!

@Der erce: Wärste vielleicht mal so lieb?

Grüße!


----------



## Phi-Me (22. Mai 2015)

die waren gar nicht soo braun. Nur nen ticken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (22. Mai 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> - Grundfarbe Eloxal gebürstet mit zweiter Farbe als Lackmaske


Genau Das in Weinrot elox gebürstet und anthrazit matt gepulvert/lackiert fände ich die beste Mischung aus kräftiger auffälliger Farbe ohne zu knallig zu werden!


----------



## veraono (22. Mai 2015)

Also quasi so, nur etwas dunklere Töne und evtl invertiert


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Mai 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Schwarz ist sooo 2013 ...



Schwarz ist 0000-Immer 

Aber es gab doch schon ein richtig gutes Bild in schwarz mal von irgend jemanden 

G.


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Mai 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Also quasi so, nur etwas dunklere Töne und evtl invertiert


entspricht ziemlich genau gebürstet grau elox mit roter Lasur, sehr schicke Kombo! aber vielleicht ein klein wenig bieder?!?


----------



## warp4 (22. Mai 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> entspricht ziemlich genau gebürstet grau elox mit roter Lasur, sehr schicke Kombo! aber vielleicht ein klein wenig bieder?!?


 
Nicht bieder...edel ! 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## veraono (22. Mai 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> gebürstet grau elox mit roter Lasur, sehr schicke Kombo! aber vielleicht ein klein wenig bieder?


Oder so, auch geil.
Aber bieder? Nur weil nicht Joker oder neon?
Sind wir echt wieder so krass in den 90 zigern?


----------



## foreigner (22. Mai 2015)

Ja, eher bieder.


----------



## SebT-Rex (22. Mai 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Oder so, auch geil.
> Aber bieder? Nur weil nicht Joker oder neon?
> Sind wir echt wieder so krass in den 90 zigern?


hat damit nichts zu tun, ich finde es ja auch schick, es gibt eine Tofane in ähnlicher Kombination... Aber für so ein dermaßen wildes Geschoss wie das ICB könnte es für meinen Geschmack ruhig knalliger sein..


----------



## der_erce (22. Mai 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> mal so ne Impression aus winterberg...
> 
> fand die Farbe einfach toll! In Kombi mit rot, oder dem gelb als lasur innen...
> 
> ...



Erst Dienstag wieder. RenderBender hat Pause


----------



## Plumpssack (23. Mai 2015)

Stealth gefällt mir echt gut, würde ich sofort nehmen.


Ich hab geradeeben nach drei Jahren oderso nochmal The Dark Knight geguckt und jetzt kommt ihr hier auf den Kram, manchmal gibts beänstigend zufällige Zufälle  aber vielleicht soll das Rad halt einfach Joker heißen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (23. Mai 2015)

also bei joker mit weißen felgen , gabel und lenker, sowie mit roten naben, vorbau und highlights kann man nicht wirklich nein sagen, wa?!

@der_erce : Mir vollkommen egal, ob morgen, montag, oder dienstag...

deine dienste sind der absolute luxus...


vielen dank, Philipp


----------



## foreigner (23. Mai 2015)

Doch, und wie! 
Ich habe nichts gegen evtl. weiße Gabeln oder weiße Schriftzüge. Aber dann ist´s auch gut.
Anbauteile wie Lenker, Vorbau oder Felgen in etwas anderem als schwarz oder silber finde ich wirklich ganz, gaaaaaanz schlimm.
So kann man ein Bike so richtig versauen.


----------



## AMDude (23. Mai 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> hat damit nichts zu tun, ich finde es ja auch schick, es gibt eine Tofane in ähnlicher Kombination... Aber für so ein dermaßen wildes Geschoss wie das ICB könnte es für meinen Geschmack ruhig knalliger sein..


Ganz genau! Ich bin auch der Meinung es muss etwas knalliger sein! 
Mittlerweile finde ich diesen Vorschalge von TSU genial, obwohl ich den beim ersten ansehen ätzend fand. In Verbindung mit den schwarzen Feder-/Dämpferelementen und Laufrädern kommt das sicher gut rüber in echt.


----------



## Eisbein (23. Mai 2015)

AMDude schrieb:


> Ganz genau! Ich bin auch der Meinung es muss etwas knalliger sein!
> Mittlerweile finde ich diesen Vorschalge von TSU genial, obwohl ich den beim ersten ansehen ätzend fand. In Verbindung mit den schwarzen Feder-/Dämpferelementen und Laufrädern kommt das sicher gut rüber in echt.



Damit wäre dann auch in der Abstimmung das "Dilemma der zwei Grüntöne" vom ICB1 erledigt. Wo sich die hellgrüne und die dunkelgrüne variante die stimmen klauten, zusammen aber fast das doppelte an stimmen der blauen variante hatte. So wurde es ein blau... naja egal, hellblau einfach


----------



## Powtin (23. Mai 2015)

AMDude schrieb:


> Ganz genau! Ich bin auch der Meinung es muss etwas knalliger sein!
> Mittlerweile finde ich diesen Vorschalge von TSU genial, obwohl ich den beim ersten ansehen ätzend fand. In Verbindung mit den schwarzen Feder-/Dämpferelementen und Laufrädern kommt das sicher gut rüber in echt.


gefällt mir auch sehr sehr gut die Kombi der Grüntöne!


----------



## foreigner (23. Mai 2015)

Das helle gelb-grün wird aber ein normaler, deckender Lack, nur um das klarzustellen. Das Lasur-gelb oder -grün ist mit dem dunklen grün-eloxal nicht möglich. Lasur braucht helle Grundfläche, also silber elox oder gebürstet.
@der_erce : Wäre schön, wenn du mal am Dienstag ein echt mögliches mit Lasur-gelb oder auch -grün machst. Also silber elox innen, Lasur-gelb außen. So dass man das mal hat, wie´s auch realistisch möglich ist.




Eisbein schrieb:


> Damit wäre dann auch in der Abstimmung das "Dilemma der zwei Grüntöne" vom ICB1 erledigt. Wo sich die hellgrüne und die dunkelgrüne variante die stimmen klauten, zusammen aber fast das doppelte an stimmen der blauen variante hatte. So wurde es ein blau... naja egal, hellblau einfach



Naja, man kann die Grün-Liebhaber nicht über einen Kamm scheren. Ich fand damals das kräftige "Nicolai-grün" das zur Wahl stand auch sehr gut, wogegen ich das helle grün äußerst ungern am Rahmen gehabt hätte. Da war mir das wirklich hübsche blau auch um ein vielfaches lieber.
Das Tannengrün hier am gelb-grünen gefällt mir auch nicht. Bundeswehrgrün mit neon, naja ...


----------



## Speziazlizt (23. Mai 2015)

Joker ist Trumpf - und diese Karte kann man immer spielen!


----------



## der_erce (23. Mai 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das helle gelb-grün wird aber ein normaler, deckender Lack, nur um das klarzustellen. Das Lasur-gelb oder -grün ist mit dem dunklen grün-eloxal nicht möglich. Lasur braucht helle Grundfläche, also silber elox oder gebürstet.
> @der_erce : Wäre schön, wenn du mal am Dienstag ein echt mögliches mit Lasur-gelb oder auch -grün machst. Also silber elox innen, Lasur-gelb außen. So dass man das mal hat, wie´s auch realistisch möglich ist.
> 
> 
> ...


Nummer ziehen. Ich ruf dich dann auf


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (24. Mai 2015)

AMDude schrieb:


> Ganz genau! Ich bin auch der Meinung es muss etwas knalliger sein!
> Mittlerweile finde ich diesen Vorschalge von TSU genial, obwohl ich den beim ersten ansehen ätzend fand. In Verbindung mit den schwarzen Feder-/Dämpferelementen und Laufrädern kommt das sicher gut rüber in echt.


Das ganze Ding kann aber auch in der abgebildeten Art und Weise ohne Lasur ganz gut funktionieren. Den dunklen Grünton würde man als Eloxat ausführen und die hellgrünen Flächen als Nasslack vorzugsweise matt trotzdem knallig als Kontrast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (24. Mai 2015)

Also ich würde ja eher das helle Grün Eloxieren und dann das dunkle Grün drüberlackieren und Matt einduschen. Wäre meine Bevorzugte Anordnung. 

Abgesehen davon erinnert mich das dunkle Grün immer zu sehr an Bundeswehr und Tarnfarbe.   Das helle dagegen ist echt ne schöne Farbe und auch recht dezent Knallig.


----------



## nuts (24. Mai 2015)

also nur zur Info, der @supurb-bicycles genießt das Wochenende, weshalb ihr auch noch keine besseren Informationen zur Umsetzbarkeit / Randbedingungen / Möglichkeiten habt 

Soweit ich weiß ist es mal so:

Lasur deckt ja nicht. Deshalb wird der Kontrast nur gegenüber einer sehr hellen Farbe gut sein. Auf gut Deutsch: Silber, Weiß werden die einzigen sein, wo die Farbe richtig vorhersehbar kommt und klar nen Kontrast bietet. Weil weiß nicht eloxierbar ist und auch nicht gebürstet werden kann, kommt eigentlich nur Silber in Frage, was dann zusätzlich eben noch gebürstet sein kann und dem ganzen dann Struktur gibt. Das reduziert dann natürlich die Möglichkeiten erheblich: Silber + Lasur, Lasur gibt es in überschaubaren 5 Farben, bleibt noch die Frage ob innen oder außen silber, fertig ist der Käs.

Alternativ: Ohne Lasur. Dann ist plötzlich wieder (fast) alles möglich, dann kann beides lackiert sein, eines eloxiert und das andere lackiert, farblich großer Spielraum.

Zweifarb Eloxal gibt es auch, ist aber für die Serie kein Thema - da redet man von erheblichen Ausschussquoten und Kosten.


----------



## LB Jörg (24. Mai 2015)

Wems net popig genug ist, das innere Grün gäbs auch in der Farbe...ist in echt der Hammer 






Und wenns dunkel wird findet man sein Rad auch ohne Stirnlampe wieder 






G.


----------



## drobbel (24. Mai 2015)

Das ist echt geil =)


----------



## veraono (24. Mai 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wems net popig genug ist, das innere Grün gäbs auch in der Farbe...ist in echt der Hammer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schutzbrille, Bleischürze und Geigerzähler statt Fullface und Goggle ?


----------



## theo500 (24. Mai 2015)

Solange die Energie auf den Trail geht ist alles in Ordnung. Aber so eine Farbe wäre echt schon der Knaller. Komische Blicke sind dir garantiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (24. Mai 2015)

War heute auch mal in Winterberg und hab bewußt mal auf Design und Farben geachtet von dem was da so herum stand und herum fuhr. Ich muss sagen, es war recht ernüchternd. Wenig was aus der Masse heraussticht und von denen, die das tun fast nichts positiv.
Einige versuchen mit neon auf sich aufmerksam zu machen, aber schön ist´s nicht und fahren möchte ich das schon gar nicht. Gefühlt jedes 3 Rad ist einfach raw oder gebürstet - langweilig. Dann gibt´s die ganz großen Enttäuschungen. Allen voran war das für micht das neue Demo S-Works, das ich zum ersten mal live gesehen habe. Ich fand den Rahmen und seine Form schon echt Klasse, aber was die daraus gemacht haben ist eine Katastrophe. Kreuz und quer ein Design drauf gepinselt und dann matt rot und zum Teil matt schwatz und glänzend schwarz lackiert. Sieht richtig schön billig aus. Würde dafür nie so viel Geld ausgeben, alleine schon weils so scheiße ausschaut. Die Post-gelbe Variante ist allerdings noch schlimmer.
Basti war mit der Tofane von der ersten  Seite da. Gebürstet mit Lasurrot. Sah gut aus, ich würde mir aber eine etwas knalligere Farbe wünschen. Basti ist aber wohl eh noch etwas skeptisch mit Lasur aus Fernost. Aber wir werden sehen.
Mit Abstand das schickste Rad in Winterberg war meiner Meinung nach das neue Giant Glory Advanced 1. Gibt kein Bild wo die Farbe auch nur ansatzweise gut raus kommt. In echt ist das ein schönes Dunkelrot mit sehr schönem, deutlichen metallic-Effekt. Durch den hat die Farbe fast schon eine gewisse Tiefe. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen.
Ansonsten, wie gesagt, ging alles so in der Masse unter. Mir hat sonst nur noch ein Yamaha Superbike gefallen. Eloxal-silber mit Yamaha-tiefblau käme auch richtig edel.

Beste Grüß


----------



## veraono (24. Mai 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Yamaha-tiefblau


Wenn wir schon bei Yamaha sind (ich glaube wir hattens eh schon mal), DAS hier in kräftigem dunkelblau elox gebürstet außen und matt gelb lackiert innen


----------



## dopero (25. Mai 2015)

Bitte die goldenen Felgen auf keinen Fall vergessen!


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Mai 2015)

Für mich bitte 1x Joker Edition XL mit Fox34 Kashima, CCInline und goldenen Felgen aumen: !


----------



## veraono (25. Mai 2015)




----------



## Fury (25. Mai 2015)

man könnte das design auch farblich noch abstufen...


----------



## luniz (25. Mai 2015)

Yamaha?


----------



## foreigner (25. Mai 2015)

Genau so dunkelblau lackiert und silber elox. Find ich gut. Von mir aus auch noch Lasur-dunkelblau.


----------



## RedSKull (25. Mai 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> man könnte das design auch farblich noch abstufen...



Das und das Grün-grüne oben, sowie die Stealth Variante. 1a


----------



## der_erce (26. Mai 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> man könnte das design auch farblich noch abstufen...




Das sieht fast wie das Design vom waldbauernbub dadrüber aus 

So, ich bin heut etwas kurz angebunden und kann nicht viel experimentieren. Ich hoff es trifft ungefähr die Richtung. Lasur ist schwer zu visualisieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (26. Mai 2015)

Einmal zu mir bitte! Ich wäre damit fertig. Was besseres kommt nimmer.


----------



## der_erce (26. Mai 2015)




----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (26. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> So, ich bin heut etwas kurz angebunden und kann nicht viel experimentieren. Ich hoff es trifft ungefähr die Richtung. Lasur ist schwer zu visualisieren.


Sehen gut aus mit dem Lasur-Grün! 
Aber da ich kein Raw-Freund bin, würde ich es eher mit einer schwarzen oder z.B. hell gelb-grünen (matten) Innenfläche nehmen. Ich hab da mal was vorbereitet:


----------



## Sittenstrolch (26. Mai 2015)

Lollipop, gefällt mir persönlich alles nicht so.
Ich bin immer noch bei raw.

Wie gesagt, ich bin der Meinung, dass sich so ne Lollipopfarbe schnell mal ablutscht und nervig wird, 
wenn die Karre erstmal ordentlich Kratzer abbekommen hat und auch schon nervt, wenn man die Farbe nach einer Weile net mehr sehen will.

Aber jeder Jeck is anders.


----------



## Fury (26. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Das sieht fast wie das Design vom waldbauernbub dadrüber aus


nicht nur fast...


----------



## TREK_er (26. Mai 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Einmal zu mir bitte! Ich wäre damit fertig. Was besseres kommt nimmer.




Genau so würd ich es auch nehmen...

Gruß Stefan


----------



## foreigner (26. Mai 2015)

TSU-JAGUAR schrieb:


> Sehen gut aus mit dem Lasur-Grün!
> Aber da ich kein Raw-Freund bin, würde ich es eher mit einer schwarzen oder z.B. hell gelb-grünen (matten) Innenfläche nehmen. Ich hab da mal was vorbereitet:


Mit schwarz wird´s gar nicht gehen, da dann nichts mehr grün ist sondern schwarz mit irgend etwas undefinierbarem drüber und bei gelb wird´s irgendwas seltsam gelbgrünes. Außerdem, wie will man gelb eloxieren.
Kurz: Beide nicht möglich.


----------



## Fury (26. Mai 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> ...Außerdem, wie will man gelb eloxieren.


gelb = gold


----------



## cschaeff (26. Mai 2015)

Bitte nicht so ne schrille Farbe auf den Rahmem! Daran hat man sich nach einer Saison sattgesehen, und ich möchte schon noch länger Freude an dem Rahmen haben. Wer auf Lollipop steht, kann gerne grüne Griffe dranschrauben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (26. Mai 2015)

cschaeff schrieb:


> Bitte nicht so ne schrille Farbe auf den Rahmem! Daran hat man sich nach einer Saison sattgesehen, und ich möchte schon noch länger Freude an dem Rahmen haben. Wer auf Lollipop steht, kann gerne grüne Griffe dranschrauben...


Das haben beim letzten mal beim ICB1 zu dem blau auch alle geschrieben. Das Ende vom Leid: Knallerfarbe, immer noch und wird sich auch nicht ändern. (Gerade gestern mal wieder geputzt, kein Kratzer, Rahmen sieht aus, wie gerade aus dem Karton gezogen. ) Von satt sehen jedenfalls keine Spur. Wenn man nicht auf eine echte Neonfarbe, oder ein Kawagrün ohne jeglichen Effekt (Metallic, Lasur) geht (und da bin ich auch nicht dafür), dann sehe ich die Gefahr nicht.
Nichts ist schlimmer als noch ein weiteres Raw oder "Gebürstet" zu machen. So schaut derzeit gefühlt jedes dritte neue bike aus. Bestes Beispiel war Winterberg letztes Wochenende. Raw ist gerade das, was vor 2-3 Jahren schwarz war (damals auch Massen an Rädern). Beides ist komplett ausgelutscht. (Dann lieber ein frischen Lollipop )

Um mal einen anderen ganz schlichten Vorschlag zu machen:
Ich fände folgendes auch cool, schlicht und sehr edel:
Der größere Flächenanteil Schiefergrau eloxiert (gestrahlt), und die inneren Flächen anthrazitgrau-metallic (matt und dunkler als das Schiefergrau) lackiert. Grau in Grau, aber edel dennoch keine Massenware.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Mai 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> .... was vor 2-3 Jahren schwarz war (damals auch Massen an Rädern). Beides ist komplett ausgelutscht. (Dann lieber ein frischen Lollipop )
> ....



Schwarz war noch nie ausgelutscht...höchstens hier im Forum  Es seidenn ausgelutscht und zeitlos ist das Gleiche 
Wobei das hier gewählte Design auf jedenfall schon nach Farbe schreit 

G.


----------



## foreigner (26. Mai 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Schwarz war noch nie ausgelutscht...höchstens hier im Forum  Es seidenn ausgelutscht und zeitlos ist das Gleiche
> Wobei das hier gewählte Design auf jedenfall schon nach Farbe schreit
> 
> G.


Wenn "zeitloses" Design wie schwarz oder unfertig, ähm, raw meine ich natürlich,  irgendwann zu sehr zu einem Trend und dann damit auch überbeansprucht wird, ist´s nicht mehr zeitlos und dann auch ausgelutscht und satt gesehen.


----------



## LB Jörg (26. Mai 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Wenn "zeitloses" Design wie schwarz oder unfertig, ähm, raw meine ich natürlich,  irgendwann zu sehr zu einem Trend und dann damit auch überbeansprucht wird, ist´s nicht mehr zeitlos und dann auch ausgelutscht und satt gesehen.



Den Zustand gibt es im realen Bikeleben aber nicht.
Aber es gibt dagegen viele Farbverbrechen, sowohl bei den Rädern wie auch bei den Fahrern.
Für schwarz wirst du dich nie schämen müssen  (=zeitlos)

G.


----------



## AMDude (26. Mai 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das haben beim letzten mal beim ICB1 zu dem blau auch alle geschrieben. Das Ende vom Leid: Knallerfarbe, immer noch und wird sich auch nicht ändern. (Gerade gestern mal wieder geputzt, kein Kratzer, Rahmen sieht aus, wie gerade aus dem Karton gezogen. ) Von satt sehen jedenfalls keine Spur. Wenn man nicht auf eine echte Neonfarbe, oder ein Kawagrün ohne jeglichen Effekt (Metallic, Lasur) geht (und da bin ich auch nicht dafür), dann sehe ich die Gefahr nicht.
> Nichts ist schlimmer als noch ein weiteres Raw oder "Gebürstet" zu machen. So schaut derzeit gefühlt jedes dritte neue bike aus. Bestes Beispiel war Winterberg letztes Wochenende. Raw ist gerade das, was vor 2-3 Jahren schwarz war (damals auch Massen an Rädern). Beides ist komplett ausgelutscht. (Dann lieber ein frischen Lollipop )



Dem kann ich mich nur nochmals anschließen. Die Welt braucht nicht noch nen Audi auf zwei Rädern! 
Dieses Bike braucht eine etwas auffälligere Lackierung! Ich bleibe dabei...der grün-grüne Vorschlag von TSU wäre perfekt (den grün-gelben finde ich aber auch etwas zu grell)!


----------



## nuts (26. Mai 2015)

Ich sag's einfach, wie's ist: Das Wochenende war viel schneller vorbei als geplant, die Farb-Infos sind noch nicht raus, und gleich steige ich in den Flieger nach Island. Dort werde ich eine Woche keinen Computer haben und hier nicht mitlesen. Ich hoffe selbst ich komme mit diesem harten Entzug klar, ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht, aber vielleicht gibt es ja irgendwo mal WLAN. 

Der einzige, der in Sachen Farben hier dann noch wirklich weiterhelfen kann, ist der Basti. Ich hoff er tut's auch, damit die Design-Machbarkeits-Konvergenz beginnen kann 

Bis 3.06.!

Stefanus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (26. Mai 2015)

Gute Reise! @nuts


----------



## woorscht (26. Mai 2015)

Mein Favorit ist ganz klar "Why so serious?". Das Ding ist heißer als das Batmobil - und wenn es als Sonderedition kommt, dann schlage ich sofort zu!


----------



## waldbauernbub (26. Mai 2015)

Die Trendkombis Beige-Mauve und Aquamarin-pudriges Marsala hatten wir noch nicht. 

PS: Wir könnten ja auf beide Teile des Designs dieselbe Farbe raufklatschen (z.B. Signalgrau) und würden eleganterweise wieder auf Feld 1 stehen.


----------



## luniz (27. Mai 2015)

Kackbraun metallic hatten wir auch noch nicht... So wie die ganzen BMW Kübel:


----------



## drobbel (27. Mai 2015)

Einfarbig kackbraun-matt mit weißem oder schwarzem Alutech-Schriftzug/Pfeil unterm Unterohr fänd ich hammer! Würde sich perfekt mit meinem kackbraunen Kajak vertragen :]


----------



## der_erce (27. Mai 2015)

'Kackbraun als Erstfarbe und was als Zweitfarbe?


----------



## drobbel (27. Mai 2015)

Hm, im Zweifelsfall schwarz? Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich das mit Farben verträgt, außer vielleicht orange/orangerot.
So die diesjährige Fox-Farbpalette... 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/03/12/fox-34-float-2016-ausgelegt-auf-27-5-reifen-bis-325-breite/


----------



## theo500 (27. Mai 2015)

Ich find das Grün Weiß schon ganz geil. Es ist definitiv was was ich selten gesehen hab. Und auch nur auf einem extrem hochwertigen Tourenrädern und ich muss sagen, dass "Kermit" echt geil aussieht. Und das ist auch mal ein Schritt in Richtung richtiger Farbe am MTB. Und ja Grau und Schwrz sind keine Farben.


----------



## m2000 (27. Mai 2015)

Na super, nachdem meine Freundin die Joker Edition gesehen hat, will sie genau dieses Ratt. Danke Leute, jetzt muss ich beim Jürgen betteln gehen, oder noch schlimmer vor dem Herrn Tegtmeier nieder knien...


----------



## Phi-Me (27. Mai 2015)

kombinier doch mal das kackbraun außen mit grün elox innen und weißen decals!

wird stark!
edith sagt: Schwarze decals kämen noch geiler!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (27. Mai 2015)

Wie machen wir denn weiter?
Ein Best of der bisherigen Entwürfe zusammenstellen?

(Dann bitte auch nur technisch mögliche !!! )


----------



## Plumpssack (27. Mai 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Wie machen wir denn weiter?
> Ein Best of der bisherigen Entwürfe zusammenstellen?
> 
> (Dann bitte auch nur technisch mögliche !!! )


Hauptsache so schwarz wie möglich und was unfertiges ist dabei


----------



## der_erce (27. Mai 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> kombinier doch mal das kackbraun außen mit grün elox innen und weißen decals!
> 
> wird stark!
> edith sagt: Schwarze decals kämen noch geiler!


Kackbraun kommt morgen 

Grün Elox oder Lasur?


----------



## drobbel (27. Mai 2015)

Bitte bitte auch eine kackbraune Variante ohne grün!  Kackbraun außen mit der gelborange/orange-Farbabstufung innen, das ist bestimmt richtig scharf


----------



## foreigner (28. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Kackbraun kommt morgen
> 
> Grün Elox oder Lasur?



Es geht nur grün elox mit braun lackiert oder umgekehrt. Lasur nur mit raw oder silber elox (gebürstet oder gestrahlt).

PS: braun- grün, also langsam sind wir jetzt im Bereich "ich weiß noch was schlimmeres?"


----------



## foreigner (28. Mai 2015)

Also ich fände gut:
1. semipermeable yellow glaze (lasur gelb) mit silber eloxiert (gebürstet)
2. Lasurgrün mit silber eloxiert (gebürstet)
3. Eloxalgrün (gebürstet) mit Alu gebürstet und Klarlack darüber (nur Lackmaske über Alu-gebürstet Fläche)
4. grau eloxiert mit mit Yamaha-blau metallic
5. Eloxalrot (gestrahlt) mit raw und Klarlack darüber (nur Lackmaske über raw-Bereich)
6. Schiefegrau eloxiert mit antrazithgrau (dunkler lackiert.)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Mai 2015)

Wenn du strahlst, eloxierst und dann wieder klar lackierst wird der gewünschte Effekt den das Strahlen ergibt aber wieder aufgehoben...


----------



## foreigner (28. Mai 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wenn du strahlst, eloxierst und dann wieder klar lackierst wird der gewünschte Effekt den das Strahlen ergibt aber wieder aufgehoben...


Ich meine bei lackieren selbstverständlich immer nur den anders farbigen Bereich (auch bei den Klarlackvarianten), also Lackmasten. Selbstverständlich hat der anders farbige Bereich (gegenüber den Eloxalflächen) nicht die Oberfläche der Eloxalfläche. Das sieht man nur bei den Lasurfarben durchscheinen.
Ansonsten müssten wir ja zweifarb-eloxieren, was erstmal nicht in Frage kommt, wie Basti ja geschrieben hat.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Mai 2015)

Nur sehe ich bei einer Kombination von Eloxal und Klarlackierung auf der halben Fläche definitiv Probleme bei der Haltbarkeit. Du hast dann eine frei liegende Kante an einer Lackschicht, die keinen richtigen Lackaufbau hat. Wenn das nicht Abplatzer am laufenden Band gibt wäre ich sehr verwundert. Als Hersteller würde ich sowas jedenfalls nicht ausliefern, gerade wenn man erst schon Bedenken bezüglich Lasur hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (28. Mai 2015)

Seh ich auch recht kritisch. Noch dazu kommt, dass es haptisch vmtl nicht so der oberburner wird. Weil ja zwischen Lack und Elox immer eine Kante entsteht.

Ich würd auch gern eine Lanze brechen GEGEN Sandstrahlung. Wenn man sein bike nicht ständig mit lappen und seife putzt, bleibt i.wann ein hässlicher dreckfilm in den kleinen "poren" zurück. Sieht spätestens nach einer Saison, besonders bei farben, eher unschön aus. Da fänd ichs gebürstet deutlich schöner. Noch dazu ist elox + gestrahlt ähnlich wie schwarz. LANGWEILIG


----------



## SebT-Rex (28. Mai 2015)

mal wieder ein Knallerjob, Herr @der_erce .
Da sich die Asiaten noch über Kosten ausschweigen, hier noch ein paar Dinge zur Machbarkeit und um die Richtung etwas fester zu zurren. Wir lassen aktuell Musterrahmen der Vorserie bauen, wenn wir hier recht flott einen Konsens, zumindest für die Technik, bekommen, werde ich mal versuchen die Rahmen noch grob im Favoritendesigsn machen zu lassen.
Dazu noch ein paar Anmerkungen:
- Die Farbkombi Hauptfläche gelb lasur / Restfläche silber gebürstet hat zwei Nachteile: der große Lasurbereich liegt in so ziemlich jeder Scheuerstell, Steineinflugschneise, etc. und der silber gebürstete Bereich müsste mit Klarlack versieglt werden-> eine zwar hübsche aber wenig technische Lösung. Ich würde die Farbanteile umdrehen und den Rahmen silbern eloxieren, das Ergebnis wird deutlich leichter und haltbarer.
- GrünElox mit hell(neon)grün finde ich persönlich super! Allerdings müssen speziell neon Farben mit einem UV- Lack überzogen werden, damit sie nicht innerhalb kürzester Zeit ausbleichen. kennt ihr noch die alten Marin Bikes (Anfang 90er) mit neon Farben? die waren nach einem halben Jahr weiß!Da dann aber drei Lackschichten (Grundierung, Farbe, UV Schutz)übereinander liegen, hat man einen recht groben Übergang zwischen Elox und Lack, diese Kante ist auch ziemlich anfällig.

Hier mal eine Reihenfolge aus Sicht der sinnvollen Machbarkeit:
- lackierte Grundfarbe, maskieren, lackierte Zusatzfarbe
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




- bürsten und eloxieren, maskieren, lackierte Zusatzfarbe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- bürsten, strahlen und eloxieren, maskieren, lackierte Zusatzfarbe
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- bürsten, maskieren, lackierte Zusatzfarbe, klar lackieren


----------



## der_erce (28. Mai 2015)

Das sind mal ordentliche Informationen. Jetzt muß nur noch ein Konsens gefunden werden.


----------



## Fury (28. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Das sind mal ordentliche Informationen. Jetzt muß nur noch ein Konsens gefunden werden.


ich hätte noch einen Wunsch: mach doch mal das zweistufige Innenteil, das ich mal angedacht habe... wenns nicht zuviel Aufwand ist (weisst ja wie du dazu kommst...) das hat ja @drobbel  so gemeint. Evtl. auch mal mit dem Grün machen.

und geht das braun ein bisschen dunkler/knackiger, einfach ein bisschen "brauner"?


----------



## der_erce (28. Mai 2015)

Ich weiß nicht ob man das Gewinnerdesign mit einem anderen Design mischen sollte, will. Das sollte schon
@TSU-JAGUAR entscheiden. Das Braun kann ich schon knackiger machen.


----------



## Phi-Me (28. Mai 2015)

da soll nochmal einer sagen, braun mit grün ist kacke...
Danke @der_erce 

also im ernst: Wir haben inzwischen so viele coole Kombinationen. Das ist ja schon fies, da was auswählen zu müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (28. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob man das Gewinnerdesign mit einem anderen Design mischen sollte, will. Das sollte schon
> @TSU-JAGUAR entscheiden. Das Braun kann ich schon knackiger machen.


ich habe ein "gefällt mir" von TSU-Jaguar bekommen


----------



## drobbel (28. Mai 2015)

okayokay, ich muss zugeben, dass braun mit grün doch besser aussieht als erwartet


----------



## der_erce (28. Mai 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> ich habe ein "gefällt mir" von TSU-Jaguar bekommen


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (28. Mai 2015)

Hi ho,
ich finde den "Zwitter", den @fury9 visualisiert hat, eigentlich ganz hübsch und ein Rendering dazu wäre auf jeden Fall sehenswert. Allerdings weicht das ja wieder von dem was die Leute bei der Abstimmung entschieden haben ab und würde - wenn es jetzt "plötzlich" hier im Thema auftaucht - ein wenig den Beigeschmack haben als ob wir im Nachgang einfach was anderes, eigenes machen. Wäre halt cool gewesen, vor der zweiten Abstimmung ein Gemeinschafts-Design zu erstellen, mit den besten Ansätzen aus den eingereichten Entwürfen, und das mit den anderen zur Auswahl zu stellen. So würde ich das Waldbauern-JAGUAR-Design außer Konkurrenz laufen lassen und rein als "das-wär-ihr-Preis-gewesen"-Ding ansehen. Ansonsten müssten wir mit der Abstimmung in die dritte Runde gehen, was das gesamte Projekt natürlich wieder nach hinten werfen würde. 

Apropos: Wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit der geplanten Verfügbarkeit der Rahmen bzw. Komplettbikes aus? Anfangs hieß es ja, dass da ab Oktober was erhältlich sein sollte.


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (28. Mai 2015)

Zusatz: Braun wird das gute Stück von ganz allein, dafür muss man es nicht extra aufwändig bearbeiten 
Daher meiner Meinung nach lieber auf knalligere Farben gehen.

Zur Umsetzung wäre das hier:


supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> - bürsten und eloxieren, maskieren, lackierte Zusatzfarbe


mein Favorit, außen Elox, innen Lack.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (28. Mai 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> - bürsten, strahlen und eloxieren, maskieren, lackierte Zusatzfarbe
> - bürsten, maskieren, lackierte Zusatzfarbe, klar lackieren



So ist am geilsten, mein Favorit, besonders wenn wenig Geschreibsel drauf ist.


----------



## SebT-Rex (28. Mai 2015)

TSU-JAGUAR schrieb:


> Zusatz: Braun wird das gute Stück von ganz allein, dafür muss man es nicht extra aufwändig bearbeiten
> Daher meiner Meinung nach lieber auf knalligere Farben gehen.
> 
> Zur Umsetzung wäre das hier:
> ...


 Bin ich auch großer Fan von (ist ja auch mein Rad), zumal es sehr pflegeleicht ist, Man hat, besonders bei Lehmboden, weniger Einlagerungen als in gestrahlten Rahmen und es ist eine frischere Optik. Elox braun mit sattem Grün... soll ich mal Farbkarten aneinander halten????


----------



## der_erce (28. Mai 2015)

Probier vor allem mal die Joker Variante bitte. Elox Violett und grün gelackmeiert


----------



## SebT-Rex (28. Mai 2015)




----------



## SebT-Rex (28. Mai 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (28. Mai 2015)

Oh shit...das Violett Elox sieht Sahne aus! Das mit dem 9020 (metallic?) Sieht pervers geil aus!


----------



## SebT-Rex (28. Mai 2015)

Lieber 9034, das 9020 hat einen hohen Flake Anteil. Nicht, dass der Typ vom Autoscooter versucht aufzuspringen;-)


----------



## der_erce (28. Mai 2015)

Meinst das wär zu ...


----------



## TSU-JAGUAR (28. Mai 2015)

@supurb-bicycles : Wenn du grad schon bei den Farbkarten bist, kannst du bitte mal ein mittleres bzw. auch mal ein dunkleres elox-grün an die Farbnummer 8105 legen?! Ist das eigentlich ne Neonfarbe oder einfach nur sehr hell und leuchtend? Die Kombi stelle ich mich sehr cool vor!


----------



## der_erce (28. Mai 2015)

TSU-JAGUAR schrieb:


> @supurb-bicycles : Wenn du grad schon bei den Farbkarten bist, kannst du bitte mal ein mittleres bzw. auch mal ein dunkleres elox-grün an die Farbnummer 8105 legen?! Ist das eigentlich ne Neonfarbe oder einfach nur sehr hell und leuchtend? Die Kombi stelle ich mich sehr cool vor!



Zwei "Dumme" - Ein Gedanke


----------



## SebT-Rex (28. Mai 2015)

TSU-JAGUAR schrieb:


> @supurb-bicycles : Wenn du grad schon bei den Farbkarten bist, kannst du bitte mal ein mittleres bzw. auch mal ein dunkleres elox-grün an die Farbnummer 8105 legen?! Ist das eigentlich ne Neonfarbe oder einfach nur sehr hell und leuchtend? Die Kombi stelle ich mich sehr cool vor!


----------



## Fury (28. Mai 2015)

TSU-JAGUAR schrieb:


> Hi ho,
> ich finde den "Zwitter", den @fury9 visualisiert hat, eigentlich ganz hübsch und ein Rendering dazu wäre auf jeden Fall sehenswert...


eigentlich wars so, dass mir die abgestufte Variante der Innenfarbe als Idee besser gefällt. Erst danach dachte ich dran, das waldbauernbub Design als Grundlage zu nehmen (bin ja von Natur aus faul und leide unter ständigem Zeitmangel...)
Grade bei dem Grün/grüngelb wärs ja mal Interessant das zu sehen


----------



## -N0bodY- (28. Mai 2015)

YS 8956  einfach nur lecker...... sehr schöne Farbe.


----------



## der_erce (28. Mai 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> eigentlich wars so, dass mir die abgestufte Variante der Innenfarbe als Idee besser gefällt. Erst danach dachte ich dran, das waldbauernbub Design als Grundlage zu nehmen (bin ja von Natur aus faul und leide unter ständigem Zeitmangel...)
> Grade bei dem Grün/grüngelb wärs ja mal Interessant das zu sehen



Um da nochmal drauf einzugehen. Der Aufwand wäre nen Tick höher, da ich eine Dritte Maske mit ins Spiel bringe. Im Moment hab ich da nicht viel Zeit um zu experimentieren. Die Render hier kommen alle aus einer fertigen Datei wo man nur noch Farben ändern braucht. Wenns also nicht unbedingt superwichtig ist, würd ich auf Photoshop tendieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (28. Mai 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> da soll nochmal einer sagen, braun mit grün ist kacke...


Braun und grün ist Kacke. 


supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> - Die Farbkombi Hauptfläche gelb lasur / Restfläche silber gebürstet hat zwei Nachteile: der große Lasurbereich liegt in so ziemlich jeder Scheuerstell, Steineinflugschneise, etc. und der silber gebürstete Bereich müsste mit Klarlack versieglt werden-> eine zwar hübsche aber wenig technische Lösung. Ich würde die Farbanteile umdrehen und den Rahmen silbern eloxieren, das Ergebnis wird deutlich leichter und haltbarer.


So hatte ich mir das auch vorgestellt 



der_erce schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob man das Gewinnerdesign mit einem anderen Design mischen sollte, will. Das sollte schon
> @TSU-JAGUAR entscheiden.


Also, ich bin ganz klar dagegen noch eine Farbe rein zu bringen und das wäre dafür nötig.


----------



## foreigner (28. Mai 2015)

Das einzige elox-Plättchen, das mir bisher gefällt ist das *graue unten im Bild* :





Das Violette (für mich ist das Pink) wäre für mich ein Grund den Rahmen nicht zu kaufen. Geht gar nicht. Das ist meiner Freundin zu sehr Mädchen !
Ich habe nix gegen Lila, dann aber bitte eine ganze Ecke dunkler.

YS 9034 ist geil. Das mit Silber eloxal


----------



## der_erce (28. Mai 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Das einzige elox-Plättchen, das mir bisher gefällt ist das *graue unten im Bild* :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Google mal nach Purple, Violett oder was auch immer und dem Wort Elox. Da wird es nicht viel Variation geben. Es sei denn die Asiaten fangen das experimentieren an.

Edit:

Naja...wobei...


----------



## foreigner (28. Mai 2015)

@supurb-bicycles  Kannst du mal zeigen, welche Elox-grüns ihr hättet?
Da gibt´s meiner Meinung nach nur wenige, die gut aussehen. Das Grün, das @der_erce oben mit dem neon gemacht hat, ist sehr schön. Wenn´s so aussähe super (auch wenn ich das lieber mit Alu gebürstet und Klarlack hätte). Aber viele Eloxal-grün sehen einfach nix aus.



der_erce schrieb:


> Google mal nach Purple, Violett oder was auch immer und dem Wort Elox. Da wird es nicht viel Variation geben. Es sei denn die Asiaten fangen das experimentieren an.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Naja...wobei...











Die wären ok.


----------



## Phi-Me (28. Mai 2015)

Das Braun mit 8956 oder das Violett mit 9020... 

Geile Kombinationen! 

Ist wirklich cool, das mal so als Photo zu sehen...  @supurb-bicycles 

Wenn @foreigner jetzt noch an seinem Geschmack arbeitet, läufts hier!


----------



## foreigner (28. Mai 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> Das Braun mit 8956 oder das Violett mit 9020...
> 
> Geile Kombinationen!
> 
> ...


Das gleiche denke ich mir hier schon länger über den ein oder anderen. 
"Joker-Version" und "braun-grün" finde ich ziemlich grauenvoll. Aber ich habe auch keine Angst, dass es so etwas werden könnte. Die graue Masse, die ja auch hierüber entscheidet, ist wohl weder mit Clowns-Fahrrädern, noch mit Förster-mobilen zu begeistern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (28. Mai 2015)

Ich finde das YS 886 auch sehr geil. Das mit Grün Elox ...

@supurb-bicycles : Könntest du mal ein Foto von der Farbkarte rein stellen, wo man die ganze Reihe mit dem ys 9020, ys 9027-1 s oder auch ys 2374, ys 2375, ... sieht?
Mich würde mal interessieren, was es noch so an Rot-Metallic gibt.

Mal ganz gewagte Variante, wobei ich´s echt cool fände:
Rahmen (gebürstet oder poliert) Gold eloxieren und dazu dann ein dunkles Rot metallic maskiert. Die absolute Bling-Bling Variante, aber leider geil.


----------



## drobbel (28. Mai 2015)

Okay, Förstermobil ist vielleicht Geschmackssache, aber Safari-Sonnenuntergangsmobil find ich fett:  




Oder mal die Farben (fast) invertieren:


----------



## foreigner (28. Mai 2015)

Das letzte ist cool.


----------



## AMDude (28. Mai 2015)

Ich bin immer noch für die grün-grüne Variante! Wobei mit 8105 es sicher auch gut kommt.
Darüber hinaus sollte man die Komponenten nicht außer acht lassen. Glaube immer noch, dass die hauptsächlich schwarzen Anbauteile einfach gut mit dem grün-grünen harmonieren.


----------



## Plumpssack (28. Mai 2015)

drobbel schrieb:


> Okay, Förstermobil ist vielleicht Geschmackssache, aber Safari-Sonnenuntergangsmobil find ich fett:







Ich dachte erst echt du hast den Genius LT Rahmen hochgeladen 

Ich will immer noch Raw innen, außen irgendein Elox außer Lila oder Gold und zur Not Schwarz


----------



## SebT-Rex (28. Mai 2015)

So Männer, ich bin bis Montag auf der TrailTrophy in Latsch, muss mal wieder radeln üben.
Gruß, Basti


----------



## der_erce (28. Mai 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> So Männer, ich bin bis Montag auf der TrailTrophy in Latsch, muss mal wieder radeln üben.
> Gruß, Basti


Ein Leben  Viel Spaß


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (28. Mai 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> So Männer, ich bin bis Montag auf der TrailTrophy in Latsch, muss mal wieder radeln üben.
> Gruß, Basti


Naja, wie es nicht geht zeigt dir ja Stefan regelmäßig 
Hau rein, wird schon klappen


----------



## Fury (28. Mai 2015)

Das Marin hat auch grundsätzlich "unsere Designsprache


----------



## Fury (28. Mai 2015)

drobbel schrieb:


> Okay, Förstermobil ist vielleicht Geschmackssache, aber Safari-Sonnenuntergangsmobil find ich fett:
> Anhang anzeigen 390721
> 
> Oder mal die Farben (fast) invertieren:
> Anhang anzeigen 390723


Ich find das zweifarbig abgestufte heiß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (28. Mai 2015)

also wenns um Sonnenuntergang geht haben wir eh nichts zu melden...

das einzig Wahre ist in der Sparte das sx trail von 2008. Dieses Perleffekt orange/rot war einfach der Hammer mit den Baumschatten...

Könnte mir immer noch in den ar... beissen, dass ich den Rahmen verkauft habe...


Abgesehen davon, wäre das schimmernde Orange innen wohl der Oberhammer und @fury9 hätte seine Abstufungen quasi

es wird nicht leichter...


----------



## theo500 (28. Mai 2015)

Wenn die Masse entscheiden darfgont es einfach kein Grau/Schwarz/Langweilig. Das ist ein besondres Rad, das braucht eine besondere Farbgebung. Fertig.


----------



## Fury (29. Mai 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> also wenns um Sonnenuntergang geht haben wir eh nichts zu melden...
> das einzig Wahre ist in der Sparte das sx trail von 2008. Dieses Perleffekt orange/rot war einfach der Hammer mit den Baumschatten...
> ...


"Sunburst", wie der Fachmann sagt  ... im übrigen auch ein cooler Name fürs Rad


----------



## foreigner (29. Mai 2015)

Also, ich finde das Sonnenuntergangs-Design nicht toll.
Wirkt auf mich recht bieder nach 60er Jahre Retro-Look. (Und Retro finde ich prinzipiell schrecklich. Weiß nicht wer diese Rückwärtsgewandtheit auf "gute, alte Zeiten" immer braucht, ich denke das dauert noch lange bis ich geistig mal so alt werde )

Dazu kommt, dass das ja keine Zwei-Farb-Lackierung ist, sondern von rot über orange und gelb alles drin ist. Das wird nur aufwändig und teuer. Ich finde, das kommt doch maximal nur für Sonderserien in Frage.

Ansonsten sehe ich das wie @theo500 : Dem Bike würde etwas besonderes, modernes und auffälligeres am besten stehen.
Dabei denke ich eher weniger an die Farbgebung der Gardienen, die bei meiner Oma in den 80ern noch aus früheren Zeiten hingen (und dann selbst ihr zu altmodisch wurden). Überhaupt dem Bike als Hauptfarbe Braun zu verpassen, puh, das ist so ca. das Gegenteil von dem was ich mir so vorstelle.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (29. Mai 2015)

Es ist ein gern gemachter Fehler, bei einer Kreation immer noch mehr hinzuzupacken, anstatt zu reduzieren und es gut sein zu lassen.

Wer will schon nur noch mit dem Lack am Ende rumfahren, da steckt doch auch noch ein Rad drin.


----------



## drobbel (29. Mai 2015)

Weshalb es sicher genügend Fans des schnörkellosen, einfarbigen Rahmens gibt


----------



## Phi-Me (29. Mai 2015)

@foreigner : Ich dachte auch nicht wirklich an ein BRAUN, sondern eher an so nen Braun angehauchtes Silber Elox, wie bei den Pedalen, die ich gepostet habe. 

Und das kommt einfach Edel und ist nen toller Ausgleich zum knall Grün...


----------



## Fury (29. Mai 2015)

Sittenstrolch schrieb:


> Es ist ein gern gemachter Fehler, bei einer Kreation immer noch mehr hinzuzupacken, anstatt zu reduzieren und es gut sein zu lassen.


mit Allgemeinplätzen kommen wir hier nicht weiter!

Vielmehr entsteht schon wieder das Problem, dass es nicht konstruktiv weitergeht sondern wir hier im "luftleeren" Raum rumhängen.
Die Farbkarten des Herrn T. feuern das leider auch noch an. Ich vermisse eine klare Projektstruktur und eine Zeitleiste an der man sich orientieren kann.

Bevor wir hier nicht wissen, was machbar, gewünscht (seitens Alutech), möglich oder irgendwas anderes ist, bringt diese Diskussion nichts.


----------



## foreigner (29. Mai 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> mit Allgemeinplätzen kommen wir hier nicht weiter!
> 
> Vielmehr entsteht schon wieder das Problem, dass es nicht konstruktiv weitergeht sondern wir hier im "luftleeren" Raum rumhängen.
> Die Farbkarten des Herrn T. feuern das leider auch noch an. Ich vermisse eine klare Projektstruktur und eine Zeitleiste an der man sich orientieren kann.
> ...



Was möglich und "gewünscht" ist, ist eigentlich inzwischen schon ziemlich klar. Fast man mal Bastis  Beiträge zusammen, kommt recht klar raus, was drin ist und was nicht. Einzig ob Lasur möglich ist, wird noch geprüft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fury (29. Mai 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Was möglich und "gewünscht" ist, ist eigentlich inzwischen schon ziemlich klar. Fast man mal Bastis  Beiträge zusammen, kommt recht klar raus, was drin ist und was nicht. Einzig ob Lasur möglich ist, wird noch geprüft.


Klar, aber mir gehts eher darum, dass Farben oder Kombinationen festgelegt werden und dann abgestimmt wird. Aber so gehts momentan nicht weiter. Und je länger es dauert umso mehr schiessen die "Wildlinge" ins Kraut...  Und ja, da schliesse ich mich nicht aus. Habe mich hinreissen lassen, meine Idee zu veröffentlichen. Wie Du weisst, habe ich das mit meinem anderen Entwurf nicht gemacht...

btw: retro finde ich hier gar nichts. schon eher klassisch. und darüber kann man trefflich streiten... also alles gut


----------



## elkosie (29. Mai 2015)

theo500 schrieb:


> Wenn die Masse entscheiden darfgont es einfach kein Grau/Schwarz/Langweilig. Das ist ein besondres Rad, das braucht eine besondere Farbgebung. Fertig.


ok und woher weisst du wer die masse ist? nur weil die hier aktiven sich auffälige Fraben wünsche heisst daß nicht daß dies die Meinung der Masse ist. Ich gehe mal davon aus daß bei Alutech die zu verkaufende Stückzahl nicht ganz ausser Acht gelassen wird. Wenn ich mir so anschaue, welche Bikes unterwegs sind, dann sehe ich viele Graue oder Schwarze.


----------



## foreigner (29. Mai 2015)

elkosie schrieb:


> ok und woher weisst du wer die masse ist? nur weil die hier aktiven sich auffälige Fraben wünsche heisst daß nicht daß dies die Meinung der Masse ist. Ich gehe mal davon aus daß bei Alutech die zu verkaufende Stückzahl nicht ganz ausser Acht gelassen wird. Wenn ich mir so anschaue, welche Bikes unterwegs sind, dann sehe ich viele Graue oder Schwarze.



Aber doch vor allem, weil sich die Hersteller nichts trauen und sie die Bikes so konservativ gestalten. Was es nicht gibt, kann man nicht kaufen. Es gibt auch ein paar Bikes, die es farbig oder schwarz gibt. Da wüsste ich gerne mal die Verkaufszahlen.
Man nehme mal das Santa Cruz Nomad zum Beispiel. Gibt´s nur in der ziemlich krassen Farbkombi Babyblau mit Pink oder alternativ schwarz. Ich habe inzwischen schon einige von den neuen Nomads herumfahren gesehen. Es war nicht eins davon schwarz. Ich denke auch, das der Kunde mutiger ist, als mancher Hersteller denkt.
Und zumindest bei der Wahl beim ersten ICB war ein Statement ja sehr klar: Farbe, mit über 76%.


----------



## der_erce (29. Mai 2015)

Voting 1 sollte die Materialbeschaffenheit vorgeben: Sprich Elolx + Lack oder Lack + Lack oder matt und Lack etc.
Voting 2 sollte dann die Farben vorgeben. Und hier würd ich von Konservativ bis Fancy ebenso anbieten.

Die Diskussionen drehen sich hier sonst noch im Kreis.


----------



## foreigner (29. Mai 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Voting 1 sollte die Materialbeschaffenheit vorgeben: Sprich Elolx + Lack oder Lack + Lack oder matt und Lack etc.
> Voting 2 sollte dann die Farben vorgeben. Und hier würd ich von Konservativ bis Fancy ebenso anbieten.
> 
> Die Diskussionen drehen sich hier sonst noch im Kreis.



Lasur aber nicht vergessen ;-)


----------



## veraono (29. Mai 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> mit Allgemeinplätzen kommen wir hier nicht weiter!
> 
> Vielmehr entsteht schon wieder das Problem, dass es nicht konstruktiv weitergeht sondern wir hier im "luftleeren" Raum rumhängen.
> Die Farbkarten des Herrn T. feuern das leider auch noch an. Ich vermisse eine klare Projektstruktur und eine Zeitleiste an der man sich orientieren kann.
> ...


War doch angekündigt, dass es einen gewissen luftleeren Raum geben wird.
Sehe da weniger ein organisations-als eher ein Ungedulds - Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SE17 (29. Mai 2015)

@der_erce: könntest du bei zeiten mal folgende designs visualisieren...

jeweils außen raw und innen zweifarbig dunkles orange/rot & hellblau/grün & gelb/helles orange, gerne innen auch andere farbkombinationen.

sowas in der ecke würde mir sehr gut gefallen. für einige vielleicht zu langweilig, für mich aber zeitlos genug um auch noch in einigen jahren spass am rahmen zu haben. 

besten dank
gruss

sebastian


----------



## foreigner (31. Mai 2015)

@der_erce : Mich würde nochmal die Bling bling Variante visualisiert interessieren.
Also gold elox gebürstet oder poliert (also in beiden fällen ziemlich glänzend) und dunkelrot metallic lackiert. (das dunkelrot von der Farbe etwa so, wie die rot-elox Varianten vor der Abstimmung gemacht hast. Aber halt Lack metallic (glänzend).
Wenn du die Zeit findest, würd ich mich freuen.


----------



## drobbel (31. Mai 2015)

oder der mittelweg, ein schön dunkles bronze


----------



## Paintking (1. Juni 2015)

Das Feuermelder monochrome von @mowood würde mich mal im Gewinnerdesign interessieren. Also Aussenflächen RAL3000 (oder ähnlich) und die Innenflächen schwarz. Das hat mir beim mowood Design schon gut gefallen. 

@der_erce : Könntest du die Farben mal auf den Rahmen bringen, wenn du Lust und Zeit hast?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## SebT-Rex (1. Juni 2015)

Guten Morgen!
Wollen wir mal versuchen, bis Mittwoch einen Konsenz für zwei Varianten zu finden? Ich würde dann die Serien muster direkt mit dem Design bestellen, dann sehen wir direkt was geht und was nicht! Was wir brauchen:
- Grundfarbe und Technik
- Zusatzfarbe und Technik
- zwei Farbkombinationen, wobei ich den Joker sehr gerne mal live sehen würde


----------



## der_erce (1. Juni 2015)

Paintking schrieb:


> Das Feuermelder monochrome von @mowood würde mich mal im Gewinnerdesign interessieren. Also Aussenflächen RAL3000 (oder ähnlich) und die Innenflächen schwarz. Das hat mir beim mowood Design schon gut gefallen.
> 
> @der_erce : Könntest du die Farben mal auf den Rahmen bringen, wenn du Lust und Zeit hast?
> 
> Gruß Stefan



Kannst du es mir mal raussuchen welches du genau meinst?




SE17 schrieb:


> @der_erce: könntest du bei zeiten mal folgende designs visualisieren...
> 
> jeweils außen raw und innen zweifarbig dunkles orange/rot & hellblau/grün & gelb/helles orange, gerne innen auch andere farbkombinationen.
> 
> ...



Innen Zweifarbig? Wie? Wo? 



foreigner schrieb:


> @der_erce : Mich würde nochmal die Bling bling Variante visualisiert interessieren.
> Also gold elox gebürstet oder poliert (also in beiden fällen ziemlich glänzend) und dunkelrot metallic lackiert. (das dunkelrot von der Farbe etwa so, wie die rot-elox Varianten vor der Abstimmung gemacht hast. Aber halt Lack metallic (glänzend).
> Wenn du die Zeit findest, würd ich mich freuen.



Das dürfte schnell gehen. 



supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> Wollen wir mal versuchen, bis Mittwoch einen Konsenz für zwei Varianten zu finden? Ich würde dann die Serien muster direkt mit dem Design bestellen, dann sehen wir direkt was geht und was nicht! Was wir brauchen:
> - Grundfarbe und Technik
> - Zusatzfarbe und Technik
> - zwei Farbkombinationen, *wobei ich den Joker sehr gerne mal live sehen würde*



Bester Satz!


----------



## SE17 (1. Juni 2015)

Zu zweifarbig innen:
Wie im ersten Bild im Kommentar #344. Wollte einfach nur mal sehen, wie das mit Raw aussehen würde.

Glaube, dass ein zweifarbiges Design innen einen Tick besser aussieht im Gegensatz zum einfarbigen.

Gruß


----------



## Eisbein (1. Juni 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> Wollen wir mal versuchen, bis Mittwoch einen Konsenz für zwei Varianten zu finden? Ich würde dann die Serien muster direkt mit dem Design bestellen, dann sehen wir direkt was geht und was nicht! Was wir brauchen:
> - Grundfarbe und Technik
> - Zusatzfarbe und Technik
> - zwei Farbkombinationen, wobei ich den Joker sehr gerne mal live sehen würde


Gute idee die muster direkt so zu bestellen. Ich denke aber etwas input zu den einzelnen Varianten wäre sicher hilfreich um sich auf etwas zu einigen. Dann könnte man von Dienstag auf Mittwoch wieder eine Fotoalbum-Abstimmung laufen lassen. Die 2 meist-"geliketen"werden dann von dir geordert?!

Also mal ganz konkret: Noch mal eine Auflistung (geordnet nach Preis) der einzelnen Optionen mit ner kurzen Anmerkung was mit der Option nicht geht.

BSP: Elox + Lasur (Nur helles Elox als Grundfarbe)
Elox gebürstet und gestrahlt (Alles außer weiß und gelb geht oder so  )


----------



## der_erce (1. Juni 2015)

SE17 schrieb:


> Zu zweifarbig innen:
> Wie im ersten Bild im Kommentar #344. Wollte einfach nur mal sehen, wie das mit Raw aussehen würde.
> 
> Glaube, dass ein zweifarbiges Design innen einen Tick besser aussieht im Gegensatz zum einfarbigen.
> ...



Wir hatten uns eigentlich glaub ich geeinigt, dass das vom Ursprungs-Design zu weit weg geht, und eigentlich nicht das wäre was die User gewählt haben. Daher hier nochmal die Antwort von TSU-Jaguar selbst zu dem Vorschlag.



TSU-JAGUAR schrieb:


> Hi ho,
> ich finde den "Zwitter", den @fury9 visualisiert hat, eigentlich ganz hübsch und ein Rendering dazu wäre auf jeden Fall sehenswert. Allerdings weicht das ja wieder von dem was die Leute bei der Abstimmung entschieden haben ab und würde - wenn es jetzt "plötzlich" hier im Thema auftaucht - ein wenig den Beigeschmack haben als ob wir im Nachgang einfach was anderes, eigenes machen. Wäre halt cool gewesen, vor der zweiten Abstimmung ein Gemeinschafts-Design zu erstellen, mit den besten Ansätzen aus den eingereichten Entwürfen, und das mit den anderen zur Auswahl zu stellen. So würde ich das Waldbauern-JAGUAR-Design außer Konkurrenz laufen lassen und rein als "das-wär-ihr-Preis-gewesen"-Ding ansehen. Ansonsten müssten wir mit der Abstimmung in die dritte Runde gehen, was das gesamte Projekt natürlich wieder nach hinten werfen würde.



Und dazu noch mein Posting nochmal.



> Um da nochmal drauf einzugehen. Der Aufwand wäre nen Tick höher, da ich eine Dritte Maske mit ins Spiel bringe. Im Moment hab ich da nicht viel Zeit um zu experimentieren. Die Render hier kommen alle aus einer fertigen Datei wo man nur noch Farben ändern braucht. Wenns also nicht unbedingt superwichtig ist, würd ich auf Photoshop tendieren.


----------



## SebT-Rex (1. Juni 2015)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Gute idee die muster direkt so zu bestellen. Ich denke aber etwas input zu den einzelnen Varianten wäre sicher hilfreich um sich auf etwas zu einigen. Dann könnte man von Dienstag auf Mittwoch wieder eine Fotoalbum-Abstimmung laufen lassen. Die 2 meist-"geliketen"werden dann von dir geordert?!
> 
> Also mal ganz konkret: Noch mal eine Auflistung (geordnet nach Preis) der einzelnen Optionen mit ner kurzen Anmerkung was mit der Option nicht geht.
> 
> ...


 Die Auflistung gibt es doch schon aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln (Machbarkeit, Kosten etc). Ich finde es auch nicht sonderlich zielführend, da das Finish maßgeblich über den Erfolg entscheidet. Wir haben bereits so viel Geld für das technische Finish des Rahmens eingeplant, da sollt jetzt nicht, wegen 10€ hin oder her, das Design leiden.
Um es noch mal klar zu sagen: Es wird das ICB2.0 zu erst nur als Rahmenset geben und dieses Rahmenset wird (kann) keine 999€ kosten, von daher müssen wir auch jetzt nicht den Igel in der Tasche haben! Was später bei den Komplettbikes passiert, ist noch mal ein ganz anderer Schnack!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (1. Juni 2015)

@foreigner


----------



## Eisbein (1. Juni 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Die Auflistung gibt es doch schon aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln (Machbarkeit, Kosten etc). Ich finde es auch nicht sonderlich zielführend, da das Finish maßgeblich über den Erfolg entscheidet. Wir haben bereits so viel Geld für das technische Finish des Rahmens eingeplant, da sollt jetzt nicht, wegen 10€ hin oder her, das Design leiden.
> Um es noch mal klar zu sagen: Es wird das ICB2.0 zu erst nur als Rahmenset geben und dieses Rahmenset wird (kann) keine 999€ kosten, von daher müssen wir auch jetzt nicht den Igel in der Tasche haben! Was später bei den Komplettbikes passiert, ist noch mal ein ganz anderer Schnack!


Das ist doch mal eine Aussage!


----------



## m2000 (1. Juni 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ...wobei ich den Joker sehr gerne mal live sehen würde...



Ich sehe, wir verstehen uns 



der_erce schrieb:


> @foreigner
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 391789 Anhang anzeigen 391790



Sorry, ich finde bunt ja grundsätzlich erstmal gut, aber diese Kombination?

PHHUUUAAAARRRGGHHHHHH*



*Ausdruck, welcher in Ermangelung eines Kotzsmilies benutzt wird


----------



## der_erce (1. Juni 2015)

Hier noch eine in Alu und etwas besserem Metallic (Candy) Lack!


----------



## foreigner (1. Juni 2015)

@der_erce :
Danke 
Hab´s mir irgendwie besser vorgestellt. Wobei ich das Gold richtig cool finde, aber das rot passt nicht so dazu, da müsste was anderes hin. Unten silber elox mit rot candy ist dagegen richtig gut, wirkt edel, würde ich nehmen.


----------



## der_erce (1. Juni 2015)

Ich habs hier mal mit doppelter Auflösung gerendert. Im Album kann man es dann in der 3000 Pixel Auflösung mal betrachten.


----------



## -N0bodY- (1. Juni 2015)

Alu und Candy Red sieht auch verdammt gut aus. 

EDIT: Wenns dazu noch die Passende Gabel gibt, sprich in blank mit Candy Red, dann wäre das der Hammer.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. Juni 2015)

Ich hab bei dem Alu und Candyrot irgendwie Bedenken dass das mit Anbauteilen noch gut aussieht


----------



## der_erce (1. Juni 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ich hab bei dem Alu und Candyrot irgendwie Bedenken dass das mit Anbauteilen noch gut aussieht



Ich denke grundsätzlich wirds mit schwarzen Komponenten schon gut funktionieren. Dass es mit rot eloxiertem Zubehör vermutlich kollidieren könnte, davon ist auszugehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (1. Juni 2015)

Wenn Joker und Rot Elox mit Weiß als Proben ankommen, habe ich ein Problem mit dem Sabbern aufzuhören...

bin gespannt...

PS: Bei Rot/ Gold hätte ich mehr erwartet...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. Juni 2015)

Ich denke zu Rot passt am besten noch Schwarz oder weiß. 
Ansonsten denke ich dass Zweimal die gleiche Farbe in zwei Abstufungen (z.B. helles Braun innen, dunkel außen) auch die Leute zufrieden stellen würden die es nicht so knallig wollen. 
Ansonsten muss es ein krasser Kontrast wie am "Warum denn so ernst"-Beispiel sein.


----------



## Sittenstrolch (1. Juni 2015)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Alu und Candy Red sieht auch verdammt gut aus.



yo!


----------



## foreigner (1. Juni 2015)

Ich denke, dass das silber mit rot gar kein Problem ist mit Anbauteilen. Schwarze Anbauteile oder silber so wie von Thomson und die Sache passt.
Die Silber elox Candy-rot Variante gefällt mir mit am besten überhaupt. Wenn silber mit Lasur-Gelbgrün nicht geht, dann das.
Es muss auch nicht zwingend rot sein. Elox-silber mit Candy-grün oder dunklerem Candy-blau geht genauso.


----------



## foreigner (1. Juni 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> Wenn Joker und Rot Elox mit Weiß als Proben ankommen, habe ich ein Problem mit dem Sabbern aufzuhören...
> 
> bin gespannt...
> 
> PS: Bei Rot/ Gold hätte ich mehr erwartet...



Ich denke, das hängt auch stark vom Gold-ton ab. Das ist eher Gelbgold. Wenn dann eher etwas mehr Rotgold. Ideal so vom Farbton wie Titan-Nitrit-Beschichtungen sind. Aber ich glaube dennoch, dass das mit dem Gold eine Sackgasse war.


----------



## TREK_er (1. Juni 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Ich habs hier mal mit doppelter Auflösung gerendert. Im Album kann man es dann in der 3000 Pixel Auflösung mal betrachten.




Gefällt mir ebenfalls richtig gut! Bitte mit in die engere Wahl einbeziehen.
Könnte ein schönes Aufbau Projekt werden

Außen rot und innen silber elox wäre sicher auch heiß. Ist das fertigungstechnisch möglich?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (1. Juni 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass das silber mit rot gar kein Problem ist mit Anbauteilen. Schwarze Anbauteile oder silber so wie von Thomson und die Sache passt.
> Die Silber elox Candy-rot Variante gefällt mir mit am besten überhaupt. Wenn silber mit Lasur-Gelbgrün nicht geht, dann das.
> Es muss auch nicht zwingend rot sein. Elox-silber mit Candy-grün oder dunklerem Candy-blau geht genauso.




Anbei mal eine Farb"karte" von House of Kolor´s "Kandy Koncentrates". Metallic-Candy fänd ich grundsätzlich sehr sexy an dem innreren Rahmenbereich.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. Juni 2015)

Nur das Metallic Candy oft sau schwer zu lackieren ist, erst recht innen in einem Rohrgestell. Der Normale Aufbau, wie ich ich Candymetallic kenne, besteht aus heller Grundierung, grob pigmentiertem silbernem Grundlack, roter Lasur und 2k-Klarlack. Da muss der OEM nen Toplacker haben um innen einen gleichmäßigen Lasurauftrag hin zu kriegen. In Serie. Mal von der dicken Kante am Übergang ganz abgesehen.


----------



## der_erce (1. Juni 2015)

Ich weiß nicht ob C(K?)andy ähnlich wie Fliplop Lack ist, oder ob du was verwechselst. Ich glaube dass das zwei Unterschiedliche Lackarten sind. Wie das alles lackiert wird, No Idea! Maskiert werden muss es eh, wenn das sauber geschieht, ist der Rest "nur" saubere Lackierarbeit. (Hoff ich)


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (1. Juni 2015)

Nö, ich verwechsel da nix. Hatte mal ne Honda CB400 in Candyrot für die ich ne Halbschale lackiert habe. Hat erstaunlicherweise ganz gut geklappt, aber Rohre sind halt noch ne andere Nummer. Die Farbtiefe von einem Candylack erreicht man am durch Lasur auf grobem, reflektierendem Untergrund. Evtl funktioniert es auch auf gestrahltem Alu, aber da hätte ich halt Bedenken bezüglich der Haltbarkeit, gerade bei Lack.
Wenn du einen richtigen Lackaufbau machst wirst du an der Kante zum Elox schon tricksen müssen damit die Grundierung nicht zu sehen ist.


----------



## Paintking (1. Juni 2015)

@der_erce : ich meinte diese Farbkombinationen von Mowood:





Wobei eine Version mit dem Kupferton auch gut gefallen würde:


----------



## der_erce (1. Juni 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Nö, ich verwechsel da nix. Hatte mal ne Honda CB400 in Candyrot für die ich ne Halbschale lackiert habe. Hat erstaunlicherweise ganz gut geklappt, aber Rohre sind halt noch ne andere Nummer. Die Farbtiefe von einem Candylack erreicht man am durch Lasur auf grobem, reflektierendem Untergrund. Evtl funktioniert es auch auf gestrahltem Alu, aber da hätte ich halt Bedenken bezüglich der Haltbarkeit, gerade bei Lack.
> Wenn du einen richtigen Lackaufbau machst wirst du an der Kante zum Elox schon tricksen müssen damit die Grundierung nicht zu sehen ist.


Naja der kleine "Vorteil" den wir hätten, wäre der dass der empfindliche Lack innen ist und nicht außen. Aber sicher empfindlicher als Pulver.


----------



## Plumpssack (1. Juni 2015)

Kann man das Raw-Rot schnell invertieren? Also innen raw, außen rot? Das habe ich schon seit das Design bestimmt wurde die ganze Zeit im Kopf und wäre glaube ich mein Favorit.


----------



## der_erce (1. Juni 2015)

Das mit dem Roten Metallic Lack? Kann ich morgen machen.


----------



## Plumpssack (1. Juni 2015)

Ja, das Candyred von dieser Seite 

Du hast dir langsam echt einen Rahmen verdient


----------



## veraono (1. Juni 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Um es noch mal klar zu sagen: Es wird das ICB2.0 zu erst nur als Rahmenset geben und dieses Rahmenset wird (kann) keine 999€ kosten,


Hab ich was verpasst, wurde das schonmal irgendwo erwähnt?
Was sind die Hintergründe, was ist mit den ganzen Komponenten- Entscheidungen angefangen vom Lastenheft bis zum Reifen?
Fände es sinnvoll wenn so wegweisende News mit kurzem Hinweis als neuem Post auch in der Projekt- Übersicht erscheinen würden und nicht nur eingestreut in Detaildiskussionen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (2. Juni 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Kann man das Raw-Rot schnell invertieren? Also innen raw, außen rot? Das habe ich schon seit das Design bestimmt wurde die ganze Zeit im Kopf und wäre glaube ich mein Favorit.



Nix raw, silber elox!



der_erce schrieb:


> Anbei mal eine Farb"karte" von House of Kolor´s "Kandy Koncentrates". Metallic-Candy fänd ich grundsätzlich sehr sexy an dem innreren Rahmenbereich.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 391856



KK13 ist geil!
Das könnte sogar mit gold elox funktionieren.
KK15 wäre auch mal was.



veraono schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst, wurde das schmal irgendwo erwähnt?
> Was sind die Hintergründe, was ist mit den ganzen Komponenten- Entscheidungen angefangen vom Lastenheft bis zum Reifen?
> Fände es sinnvoll wenn so wegweisende News mit kurzem Hinweis als neuem Post auch in der Projekt- Übersicht erscheinen würden und nicht nur eingestreut in Detaildiskussionen.



Ich denke mal, dass da mehreres zusammen kommt. Bis im Herbst mal das geplante Komplettbike gekommen wäre, hat sich zu viel geändert seit den Abstimmungen. Nach der Eurobike gibt´s wohl gerade dieses Jahr im Trail-Bike Bereich viel neues, was viele andere Firmen in ihre Bikes rein bringen, wir aber nichtmal kennen. Gibt doch jetzt schon einiges interessantes, beispielsweise neue Fox 34 und Float X und wer weiß ob sich bei Rock Shox da nicht auch noch was tut, nur um mal Beispiele zu nennen. An Laufrädern tut sich auch viel mit breiten, leichten Felgen.
Andere Geschichte ist der Preis. Es hat und wird noch alles anziehen bis Herbst. Unterm Strich ist unsere angepeilte Ausstattung für Jahrgang 2016 zum angepeilten Preis einfach nicht machbar. Um das zu wissen braucht man kein großes Insiderwissen, dazu reicht gesunder Menschenverstand und mal ein Blick auf die Mitbewerber und wie die sich teilweise schon so zu Preisen für 2016 geäußert haben. Dazu haben wir kein Schnäppchen-Rahmen konstruiert.
Basti hat zu mir gesagt, dass nach der Eurobike der Rahmen kommt und ein Komplettbike für Anfang 2016 geplant ist. Hat mich auch nicht begeistert, ist aber sicherlich sinnvoll. Dann können wir vielleicht im Sommer/früh-herbst auch noch mal überlegen, was an Preis und Ausstattung sinnvoll ist. An irgendwas wird man drehen müssen. Aber wahrscheinlich hat Basti uns das schon mal verraten, breiter öffentlich gemacht wird das sicher noch.


----------



## Fury (2. Juni 2015)

veraono schrieb:


> Hab ich was verpasst, wurde das schonmal irgendwo erwähnt?
> Was sind die Hintergründe, was ist mit den ganzen Komponenten- Entscheidungen angefangen vom Lastenheft bis zum Reifen?
> Fände es sinnvoll wenn so wegweisende News mit kurzem Hinweis als neuem Post auch in der Projekt- Übersicht erscheinen würden und nicht nur eingestreut in Detaildiskussionen.


QED
Das meinte ich mit luftleerem Raum, sozusagen ein Führungsvakuum! Hat nichts mit Ungeduld zu tun (jedenfalls bei mir) aber dieses "Gewurschtel" bietet für alle möglichen Richtungen Raum, siehe @foreigner


----------



## Fury (2. Juni 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> @der_erce :
> Danke
> Hab´s mir irgendwie besser vorgestellt. Wobei ich das Gold richtig cool finde, aber das rot passt nicht so dazu, da müsste was anderes hin. Unten silber elox mit rot candy ist dagegen richtig gut, wirkt edel, würde ich nehmen.


rot aussen und gold innen sieht sicher viel besser aus!


----------



## mze (2. Juni 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> rot aussen und gold innen sieht sicher viel besser aus!


 IRON MAN version


----------



## -N0bodY- (2. Juni 2015)

Erst der Joker, jetzt Iron Man, was kommt als nächstes? Vielleicht HULK?


----------



## der_erce (2. Juni 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Nix raw, silber elox!



Farblos elox 



fury9 schrieb:


> rot aussen und gold innen sieht sicher viel besser aus!



Jetzt mal im Ernst. Gold und Rot, da muß ich an einen Escortservice denken. Dann können wir das Bike auch gleich Bettina nennen


----------



## Fury (2. Juni 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Jetzt mal im Ernst. Gold und Rot, da muß ich an einen Escortservice denken. Dann können wir das Bike auch gleich Bettina nennen


Aber nur mit Tattoo am Oberarm!


----------



## foreigner (2. Juni 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Jetzt mal im Ernst. Gold und Rot, da muß ich an einen Escortservice denken. Dann können wir das Bike auch gleich Bettina nennen



Kann man nicht komplett abstreiten:


----------



## mze (2. Juni 2015)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Erst der Joker, jetzt Iron Man, was kommt als nächstes? Vielleicht HULK?


HULK ist das grün auf grün und Batman schwarz mit neon gelb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_erce (2. Juni 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> Aber nur mit Tattoo am Oberarm!



Das gibts dann am Oberrohr


----------



## foreigner (2. Juni 2015)

Einmal Stacheldraht ums Oberrohr. Na herzlichen Glückwunsch.


----------



## der_erce (2. Juni 2015)

Dann müsste das Bike doch Pamela oder Michele heissen.


----------



## -N0bodY- (2. Juni 2015)

mze schrieb:


> HULK ist das grün auf grün und Batman schwarz mit neon gelb


Na dann haben wir sie auch alle, oder haben wir noch nen Comic Helden vergessen?


----------



## SebT-Rex (2. Juni 2015)

Captain America!


----------



## -N0bodY- (2. Juni 2015)

Ouu... Das könnte sehr gewagt werden. Blau, Weiß und Rot....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (2. Juni 2015)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Ouu... Das könnte sehr gewagt werden. Blau, Weiß und Rot....


 mit Sternen und Streifen, Shaun Palmer wird es lieben ;-)


----------



## SebT-Rex (2. Juni 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Nix raw, silber elox!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wir hatten das Thema, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, in der finalen Geo Diskussion publik gemacht. Da wir dem Thema "Entwicklung" bedingt durch Stefans Verletzung und den hohen Ansprüchen, quasi unbegrenzt Zeit eingeräumt haben, ist das abgestimmte Bike aus dem Modelljahr gerutscht. Es gitb viele Dinge die sich auf 2016 ändern und ich denke, dass manch Abstimmung anders ausfallen würde (Neue XT, die neuen FOX Sachen, Magura ist zurück...) alles Sachen, die bei der letzten Abstimmung noch nicht soooo existent waren.
Hinzu kommt, dass sich der Währungskurs zum USD extrem negativ entwickelt hat, Beispiel:
- supurb habe ich Ende 2014 zu einem (gesicherten) Kurs von 1,41USD/€ eingekauft
- zur gleichen Zeit haben ich das ICB mit einem Kurs (real) von 1,27€ kalkuliert und mit Euch die Abstimmung gemacht
- zwischenzeitlich lag der Kurs bei 1,04USD/€, heute sind es 1,09USD/€
Im Endeffekt bedeutet das, dass es 2016 deutliche Veränderungen im Preisgefüge oder in der Ausstattung geben wird, erste Hersteller haben dies ja auch schon für das laufende Modelljahr umgesetzt.


----------



## Fury (2. Juni 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Einmal Stacheldraht ums Oberrohr. Na herzlichen Glückwunsch.


Wenn Bettina dann nix mit Stacheldraht, meines Wissens nach...


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ... Es gitb viele Dinge die sich auf 2016 ändern und ich denke, dass manch Abstimmung anders ausfallen würde (Neue XT, die neuen FOX Sachen, Magura ist zurück...) alles Sachen, die bei der letzten Abstimmung noch nicht soooo existent waren.
> .



Die drei Beispiele zählen nicht, das wußtet ihr schon lange und habt dennoch noch die alten Sachen propagiert. 
Also was gibts denn sensationelles Neues was wirklich ein Grund ist...raus mit der Sprache 

G.


----------



## SebT-Rex (2. Juni 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Die drei Beispiele zählen nicht, das wußtet ihr schon lange und habt dennoch noch die alten Sachen propagiert.
> Also was gibts denn sensationelles Neues was wirklich ein Grund ist...raus mit der Sprache
> 
> G.


 den Wechselkurs;-)


----------



## der_erce (2. Juni 2015)

Marvel und DC-Serie ! Wär ich sofort am Start 

@foreigner


----------



## LB Jörg (2. Juni 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> den Wechselkurs;-)



Oke...da müßte man die Termin mal zurücknacherforschen  

G.


----------



## Plumpssack (2. Juni 2015)

Aussen rot, innen silber (welche Oberflächenbeschaffenheit ist mir egal, solange es nicht silber Lack ist), ist definitiv mein Favorit


----------



## m2000 (2. Juni 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Marvel und DC-Serie ! Wär ich sofort am Start
> 
> @foreigner
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 392029 Anhang anzeigen 392030



Fangen wir doch mit Iron Man an 






Quelle: reddit.com


----------



## Plumpssack (2. Juni 2015)

Wie siehts denn eigentlich damit aus die Dämpferverlängerung in einer der beiden Rahmenfarben zu eloxieren? Bis jetzt ist sie ja immer schwarz. Rot oder einfach silber würde be dem letzten Beispiel glaube ich noch besser kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phi-Me (2. Juni 2015)

@der_erce : extrem lecker!


----------



## foreigner (2. Juni 2015)

@der_erce : Das letzte ist der super 

Also entweder das, oder das rot ersetzt gegen so ein semipermeable yellow Lasur.

Dämpferverlängerung sollte meiner Meinung nach schwarz sein. Wenn die farbig ist, stört das meinem Empfinden nach die Rahmenform.
Ich finde die Verlängerung sollte optisch teil des Dämpfers sein, daher schwarz.

@supurb-bicycles : Also neue XT finde ich ist nicht so richtig eine Option. Für das Rad ist einfach ja schon das richtige. Und da sehe ich es in keinster Weise ein, die Übersetzung noch weiter einzuschränken. Und Sram hat immer noch die größere Spanne. Dazu X-horizon bei Sram. Ich finde die haben schon noch die Nase vorne. Wirklich interessant ist die neue 34.


----------



## Plumpssack (2. Juni 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> @supurb-bicycles : Wirklich interessant ist die neue 34.


Und was ist mit Boost 148


----------



## foreigner (2. Juni 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Boost 148


Fang bloß nicht so an, sonst kommt wieder einer um die Ecke.  Wir haben nur über evtl. sinnvolle Ausstattung geredet. Der Rahmen ist fertig.


----------



## foreigner (2. Juni 2015)

Zum Design nochmal.
Das Letzte von @der_erce  ist ja echt top. Wäre aber auch eine Möglichkeit, dass das rot gebürstet eloxiert ist und das silber dann "Candy-sliber" lackiert.
Aber ob´s hübscher ist? 
Ich denke, dass wahrscheinlich Candy-rot lackiert schöner ist. Weil dann das Yoke silber elox ist und der Candy Lack in rot schöner kommt.


----------



## Phi-Me (2. Juni 2015)

Die Eloxierung wäre aber doch bestimmt widerstandsfähiger...

Also außen Elox stell ich mir sowohl von der Bearbeitung, als auch vom Nutzen, sowie dem Design am besten vor...

Kann man das nicht in rot und farblos eloxieren? Oder besteht die Gefahr, dass die Farbe beim abkleben unterläuft? Beim roten Design ist wirklich das einzige Problem, die passende Innenfarbe zu finden...

aber mal im Ernst: Die Muster werden geil!


----------



## Plumpssack (2. Juni 2015)

Hatte heute wieder einen gebürsteten Rahmen mit Klarlack in der Hand, wenm das ordentlich gemacht ist sieht das einfach hochwertig aus find ich. Wenns nach mir ginge würde man außen so einen roten metallic Lack machen und innen Klarlack. Davor vernünftig bürsten.


----------



## Phi-Me (2. Juni 2015)

Dann mal ein Vorschlag: MITSUBISHI P64 Lack.

hab damals bei meinem Motorrad wochen lang gesucht. Sieht mit schwarz und silber/ alu unglaublich gut aus...

genau die perfekte Mischung zwischen auffällig und dezent genug...

PS: Finde gerade kein Bild... Muss ich morgen mal zur Garage watscheln...


----------



## Phi-Me (2. Juni 2015)

pps: Hab doch was gefunden:
http://www.mykarre.com/gallery/view/id_9194/title_Force-Mitsubishi-EVO-X-rot/

ppps: Farbe erkennt man hier viel besser, wollte euch nur den schönen evo nicht vorenthalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (3. Juni 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> pps: Hab doch was gefunden:
> http://www.mykarre.com/gallery/view/id_9194/title_Force-Mitsubishi-EVO-X-rot/
> 
> ppps: Farbe erkennt man hier viel besser, wollte euch nur den schönen evo nicht vorenthalten...


geht ja in die richtung was auch Alfa an metallic rot anbietet. das ist nur noch kein. 

Meine Favoriten wären:

Außen Silber Elox (aber nicht gestrahlt, gebürstet eher) innen das Candy Rot.
Die Silber/Hell Grün variante (entweder das Gelbgrün Lasiert oder electric green elox)
Und! Die Joker version.

Generell, außen eher Elox und wenn elox dann nicht gestrahlt.


----------



## der_erce (3. Juni 2015)

Moin miteinander. Bin die nächsten Wochen ziemlich eingebunden und werde vermutlich kaum noch Zeit finden um Musterrender zu erstellen. Falls die Hütte brennt und es noch was gäbe, dann kurz melden, vielleicht kann ich was dazwischen schieben.
Ansonsten würd ich die finalste FinalFinalv02Version in Hochaufgelöst rendern, wenn´s soweit ist. Ich bin sehr gespannt was da raus kommen wird


----------



## SebT-Rex (3. Juni 2015)

Heute ist Mittwoch!
Muster NR.1: Joker
Muster Nr.2: silber elox gebürstet mit einen Candy/ Lasur rot. Ich werde zu gleich noch ein paar Biler mit Elox und Farbkarte posten, dann können wir das entsprechende Rot festlegen.


----------



## cxfahrer (3. Juni 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ...
> Muster NR.1: Joker.....


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Juni 2015)

Fiese Auswahl. Das Eine würd ich eher kaufen, das Andere würd ich aber gerne in real sehen 

G.


----------



## SebT-Rex (3. Juni 2015)

Hier der Joker:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (3. Juni 2015)

@supurb-bicycles :
Ich hab mal ein Bike gesehen (war glaub ich ein Fixie), das sich einer lackieren gelassen hat. Das war eine Lasurfarbe, allerdings mit deutlichem Metallic-Effekt. Das sah sehr sehr gut aus, weil die Tiefenwirkung des Lasurlack durch die Metallic-Partikel noch verstärkt war.

Meinst du, so etwas ist möglich und man kein in die Lasur bischen Metallic-Partikel rein bringen?


----------



## SebT-Rex (3. Juni 2015)

Und hier Silber eloxiert mit rot:


----------



## foreigner (3. Juni 2015)

Vom Bild her fand ich dieses grün besser:




Aber das musst du entscheiden. Das ist vom Bild kaum möglich. Da das eh eine krasse Kombi ist, würde ich auch die schrillere Farbe nehmen. Also, das mit mehr Metallic-(Candy-)Effekt, das ist es.


----------



## drobbel (3. Juni 2015)

Ich denke ja immer noch, das sich die breite Masse eher für außen Farbe/innen schwarz begeistern könnte...aber vielleicht ist das nur Wunschdenken...


----------



## foreigner (3. Juni 2015)

Wie wär´s denn mit 9036-1 oder 9673 ? Mir sind die anderen alle zu hell.


----------



## SebT-Rex (3. Juni 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> @supurb-bicycles :
> Ich hab mal ein Bike gesehen (war glaub ich ein Fixie), das sich einer lackieren gelassen hat. Das war eine Lasurfarbe, allerdings mit deutlichem Metallic-Effekt. Das sah sehr sehr gut aus, weil die Tiefenwirkung des Lasurlack durch die Metallic-Partikel noch verstärkt war.
> 
> Meinst du, so etwas ist möglich und man kein in die Lasur bischen Metallic-Partikel rein bringen?


 das wäre am ehesten YS961. Mit richtigen Flakes wäre ich vorsichtig, das sieht auch schnell billig aus. Ich könnte mir auch sehr titan elox mit YS9027 vorstellen, das wäre vermutlich sehr edel!


----------



## foreigner (3. Juni 2015)

drobbel schrieb:


> Ich denke ja immer noch, das sich die breite Masse eher für außen Farbe/innen schwarz begeistern könnte...aber vielleicht ist das nur Wunschdenken...


Ist dann halt endgültig das gleiche Design bei wie Marin, Specialized, YT, Scott, ...


----------



## SebT-Rex (3. Juni 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Wie wär´s denn mit 9036-1 oder 9673 ? Mir sind die anderen alle zu hell.


ich glaube, du muss mal deinen Bildschirm kalibrieren (das gefühl habe ich schon lange ;-)), beide Farben sind "brombeer" mit Goldschimmer!


----------



## foreigner (3. Juni 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> das wäre am ehesten YS961. Mit richtigen Flakes wäre ich vorsichtig, das sieht auch schnell billig aus. Ich könnte mir auch sehr titan elox mit YS9027 vorstellen, das wäre vermutlich sehr edel!



Das YS961 hat mir auch am besten gefallen von denen, an die du das silberne Plättchen gehalten hast. Also wenn wir silber nehmen, dann wäre ich dann für YS961.

Wenn wir keine Lasurfarbe nehmen, dann wäre ich sowieso eher für Titan statt silber. Das sieht edler aus. YS9027 finde ich dazu nicht übel.


----------



## SebT-Rex (3. Juni 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Vom Bild her fand ich dieses grün besser:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


same here: YS9020 hat einen bläulichen Flake und wirkt "schmutzig", 9034 hat feinere, silbrige Partikel und wirkt satter. Es ist mir schon klar, dass das am Bildschirm schwer zu unter- und entscheiden ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (3. Juni 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> ich glaube, du muss mal deinen Bildschirm kalibrieren (das gefühl habe ich schon lange ;-)), beide Farben sind "brombeer" mit Goldschimer!



Mh, mach ich mal.


----------



## Powtin (3. Juni 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Wie wär´s denn mit 9036-1 oder 9673 ? Mir sind die anderen alle zu hell.


Ich würde auch eher zu einem dunkleren Rotton tendieren


----------



## drobbel (3. Juni 2015)

Wie war das nochmal, ich kann die Info irgendwie grade auf die Schnelle nicht mehr finden...wird es das zweitplatzierte mowood-design später auch geben?


----------



## SebT-Rex (3. Juni 2015)

Noch mal etwas generelles:
Wie ihr schon seht, arbeiten wir in Asien mit der YS- Farbkarte, YS ist DER Zulieferer für Lacke. Diese Lacke kommen fix und fertig in die Fabriken und werden dort nach YS Vorgaben verarbeitet, alle Arbeitsschritte (Vorarbeiten, Grundierung, Lack, Finish) sind in einem Workbook dokumentiert und werden strikt befolgt. Aufgrund dieser Tatsache ist es nicht ohne weiters möglich, Lacke zu verändern bzw. zu mischen, da fehlt den Lackierern schlicht die Ausbildung und Erfahrung für. Selbst wenn wir in einem Probelauf die perfekte Farbe gemischt bekämen, in der Serie würde es niemals eine stabile Optik geben!
Also-> nehmen wir die Farben wie von YS dargestellt und folgen der Empfehlung für die Verarbeitung!

Ich werde meine Frau mal fragen, ob ich einen YS Katalog nach Willingen entführen darf, dann könnt ihr Euch selbst ein Bild machen! (Das wird ne harte Nummer;-) )


----------



## foreigner (3. Juni 2015)

Gut, Bildschirm schaut deutlich anders aus .
Also, YS-961 mit silber oder YS-9027 mit Titan passt.
Das grün ist wirklich schwer zu erkennen. Wie gesagt, nimm das kräftigere mit mehr "Glitter".

Noch eine Frage:
So einen crazy-gelben Lasurlack gibt´s nicht bei denen ?


----------



## SebT-Rex (3. Juni 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Gut, Bildschirm schaut deutlich anders aus .
> Also, YS-961 mit silber oder YS-9027 mit Titan passt.
> Das grün ist wirklich schwer zu erkennen. Wie gesagt, nimm das kräftigere mit mehr "Glitter".
> 
> ...


 Nein leider nicht! Es gitb generell nur vier Lasuren und die sehen alle schmutzig aus. Ich checke mal, wir die Chancen auf Lasur aus Deutschland ste hen. Evtl kann man dann über eine LTD Serie nachdenken!


----------



## Phi-Me (3. Juni 2015)

Also auf jeden fall ein dunkles Rot. 9027 sieht ganz nett aus. Ansonsten: hast du nichts in Richtung des Mitsubishi Lacks?
Der schimmert bei licht fast pink und ist im schatten nobel dunkel... Toller Effekt!

Ich stell nich mal die Frage: kann man den Rahmen nicht 2 Farbig eloxieren? MMn. sollte gerade die Außenseite nicht lackiert sein...
Dunkel Rot eloxiert wäre da mit abstand das coolste.

Hier auf dem Bildschirm gefallen mir die Grüntöne des Jokerbikes nicht. Hast du da nichts, was ein bisschen weniger in richtung british racing green geht? das sieht so zurückhaltend und brav aus...

Edit: Hab gerade mal zurückgeblättert... 8958 sieht top aus...

Doppeledit: 9020 gefiel mir vor ein paar Tagen auf dem Handydisplay widerrum am besten... Wenns nicht live ist, fällts wohl echt schwer, da ne Entscheidung zu treffen.

Ein Triple edit: Wenn man mal auf allen fotos vergleicht, wie unterschiedlich das 9673 aussieht, merkt man, dass wir keine Ahnung haben können, was man da nimmt... Suburb sollte das ehrlich gesagt selber entscheiden. Alles andere ist quastch!

Es könnte aber auch sein, dass das genau dieser pink/ dunkel Schimmer ist, den ich haben will.  Ich entscheide mich um. ich sollte entscheiden! 9673!!!

Grüße!


----------



## foreigner (3. Juni 2015)

Phimi schrieb:


> Also auf jeden fall ein dunkles Rot. 9027 sieht ganz nett aus. Ansonsten: hast du nichts in Richtung des Mitsubishi Lacks?
> Der schimmert bei licht fast pink und ist im schatten nobel dunkel... Toller Effekt!
> 
> Ich stell nich mal die Frage: kann man den Rahmen nicht 2 Farbig eloxieren? MMn. sollte gerade die Außenseite nicht lackiert sein...
> ...



Ich glaube, da muss aber noch jemand sein Bildschirm kalibrieren!


----------



## Phi-Me (3. Juni 2015)

@foreigner Mag sein, hilft aber nicht...

Das 9673 siehst du auf glaube ich 5 Fotos auf Seite 18. Guck dir mal an, wie unterschiedlich das aussieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (3. Juni 2015)

Klar ist das mit den Fotos schwierig. Mir ging´s aber ums grün.
Die beiden favorisierten sind weit weg von British racing und recht kräftig, und was du da vorgeschlagen hast ist ein helles grasgrün. Mit "Joker" hat´s dann wirklich nichts mehr zu tun.

So, jetzt hat das ICB den ersten wirklich ernsthaften Konkurenten:




Schaut euch mal die Geo an. Das ist exakt unsere (finale), bis auf den Stack bei den höheren Rahmen. Da sind wir etwas höher, was auch unsere etwas längeren Radstände bei den größeren Rahmen bewirkt.
Lenkwinkel gleich, BB Drop gleich, Kettenstrebenlänge gleich (bis auf 0,5mm), Reach über alle Rahmengrößen gleich, Sitzrohrlänge gleich, Sitzwinkel gleich, Gabeleinbaulänge gleich.
Das erste Trailbike auf dem Markt, wo ich sagen würde: Ja da passt alles. (Außer vielleicht der Stack, der ist bischen niedrig )
Und ja, das ICB ist schöner.


----------



## foreigner (3. Juni 2015)

Mal kleiner Rückblick. Für mich die aktuell besten in genau der Reihenfolge:


----------



## theo500 (3. Juni 2015)

Das grün ist auch mein Favorit gefolgt vom Joker und dann mehr oder weniger die gleiche Reihenfolge wie @foreigner


----------



## -N0bodY- (3. Juni 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Klar ist das mit den Fotos schwierig. Mir ging´s aber ums grün.
> Die beiden favorisierten sind weit weg von British racing und recht kräftig, und was du da vorgeschlagen hast ist ein helles grasgrün. Mit "Joker" hat´s dann wirklich nichts mehr zu tun.
> 
> So, jetzt hat das ICB den ersten wirklich ernsthaften Konkurenten:
> ...



Das mag ja auf dem Papier fast die Selbe Geometrie haben, aber rein optisch würde ich immernoch das ICB 2.0 bevorzugen. Da liegen wir deutlich vorne für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## foreigner (3. Juni 2015)

Grün elox wäre ja auch erstmal eine Möglichkeit


----------



## foreigner (3. Juni 2015)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Das mag ja auf dem Papier fast die Selbe Geometrie haben, aber rein optisch würde ich immernoch das ICB 2.0 bevorzugen. Da liegen wir deutlich vorne für meinen Geschmack.


Hab ich ja auch geschrieben. Ich find das ICB auch besser. Das BMC ist aber vielleicht noch neben dem Transition (wobei ich da das BMC besser finde) das erste Trailbike auf dem Markt, das so richtig passt und in der gleichen Kategorie fährt wie das ICB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Juni 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Noch mal etwas generelles:
> Wie ihr schon seht, arbeiten wir in Asien mit der YS- Farbkarte, YS ist DER Zulieferer für Lacke. Diese Lacke kommen fix und fertig in die Fabriken und werden dort nach YS Vorgaben verarbeitet, alle Arbeitsschritte (Vorarbeiten, Grundierung, Lack, Finish) sind in einem Workbook dokumentiert und werden strikt befolgt. Aufgrund dieser Tatsache ist es nicht ohne weiters möglich, Lacke zu verändern bzw. zu mischen, da fehlt den Lackierern schlicht die Ausbildung und Erfahrung für. Selbst wenn wir in einem Probelauf die perfekte Farbe gemischt bekämen, in der Serie würde es niemals eine stabile Optik geben!
> Also-> nehmen wir die Farben wie von YS dargestellt und folgen der Empfehlung für die Verarbeitung!
> 
> Ich werde meine Frau mal fragen, ob ich einen YS Katalog nach Willingen entführen darf, dann könnt ihr Euch selbst ein Bild machen! (Das wird ne harte Nummer;-) )


Wenn es beim Lackierprozess keine Möglichkeiten für Anpassungen gibt solltet ihr auf jeden Fall ein Muster in Elox /Lack bestellen! Am besten in einem eher dunklen Lack. Warum?
Nur so kann man beurteilen ob die das mit dem Abkleben hin bekommen, und vor allem wie die Kante dann aussieht. Wenn deren Prozess vorsieht, dass erstmal ein Dickschichtgrund aufgetragen wird weil der ja so schön feine Unebenheiten abdeckt, ohne weiter etwas bearbeiten zu müssen, kann es gut sein dass man den an der Kante dann sieht. Und das dürfte ziemlich kacke aussehen...


----------



## Plumpssack (3. Juni 2015)

Ich hab auch grad versucht per Smartföhn mich für ein Rot zu "entscheiden" aber ich glaube das mach ich lieber heute Abend am PC Bildschirm

Edit @Lt.AnimalMother es gibt doch tausend Rahmen die irgendwelche Masken aufgepulvert/lackiert haben, warum sollten Alutechs Asiaten das nicht hinbekommen..


----------



## Plumpssack (3. Juni 2015)

Genau das rot!


----------



## pezolived (3. Juni 2015)

der_erce schrieb:


> Marvel und DC-Serie ! Wär ich sofort am Start
> 
> @foreigner
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 392029 Anhang anzeigen 392030



Oooooh.... machma aus rot grüühün (Florian-Wiesmann-grün)!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (3. Juni 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Edit @Lt.AnimalMother es gibt doch tausend Rahmen die irgendwelche Masken aufgepulvert/lackiert haben, warum sollten Alutechs Asiaten das nicht hinbekommen..


Weil man keinem Zulieferer trauen sollte solange er nicht wenigstens am Muster bewiesen hat dass er es kann. Nur Versuch macht kluch.


----------



## N-Rico (3. Juni 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Mal kleiner Rückblick. Für mich die aktuell besten in genau der Reihenfolge:


Die ersten drei sehe ich ganz genauso, wären auch meine Favoriten, die grün gelbe Lasur wäre einfach der Hammer!


----------



## Plumpssack (3. Juni 2015)

So ich hab jetzt nochmal aufm vernünftigen Bildschirm geguckt und finde für den roten Rahmen YS9018 am besten. Nicht zu hell, nicht zu dunkel und schön metallisch glänzend


----------



## theo500 (3. Juni 2015)

Das hänht immer auch von der Kamera ab. Da müsste sich jmnd hin setzten der das richtig einstellt umd dann die Fotos macht


----------



## warp4 (4. Juni 2015)

Zumindest sollten alle Muster bei gleicher Beleuchtung / Belichtung und gleicher Kameraposition aufgenommen werden. Sonst ist imho, selbst bei kalibrierten Monitoren, keine realistische Beurteilung möglich.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## nuts (4. Juni 2015)

Also, bin wieder da (schön warm hier  ).

Sind ja einige ganz schön geile Farb-Ideen bei rumgekommen. Mein Vorschlag wäre jetzt folgendes Vorgehen:


Basti klärt ab, wie viele Muster genau machbar sind (voraussichtlich 4)
Wir filtern per Likes die beliebtesten der hier gerenderten Farben raus
Die gewählten Entwürfe werden als Muster hergestellt. Das klärt zunächst, ob die Qualität passt und das Ergebnis überzeugt - wir machen dann einheitliche Fotos davon und zeigen die Bikes "real"
wenn es da keine Überraschung gibt geht das beliebteste Design in Produktion. 
Sollte es ein sehr polarisierendes Design sein, muss es noch eine schlichte Variante geben.
d'accord?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speziazlizt (4. Juni 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> (schön warm hier  )



oh ja 



nuts schrieb:


> Sind ja einige ganz schön geile Farb-Ideen bei rumgekommen. Mein Vorschlag wäre jetzt folgendes Vorgehen:
> 
> 
> Basti klärt ab, wie viele Muster genau machbar sind (voraussichtlich 4)
> ...



Gibt es eine gesonderte Abstimmung oder zählen die bisherigen "likes"?

d´accord!


----------



## Plumpssack (4. Juni 2015)

Einverstanden
Aaaber wie regeln wir jetzt die die Art der Oberflächenbehandlung? Nachdem das Design abgestimmt wurde oder habt ihr euchda schon geeinigt? Ob Elox, Pulver, Lack oder irgendeine Kombination ist ja irgendwie schon wichtig.

Gerade beim "Silber" waren sich ja alle noch sehr uneinig ob das nun Eloxal, roh, gebürstet oder was auch immer sein soll.
Roter Lack zb ist auch oft hässlich, dunkelrotes Elox nie

Edit: stealth nicht vergessen


----------



## mze (5. Juni 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Einverstanden
> Aaaber wie regeln wir jetzt die die Art der Oberflächenbehandlung? Nachdem das Design abgestimmt wurde oder habt ihr euchda schon geeinigt? Ob Elox, Pulver, Lack oder irgendeine Kombination ist ja irgendwie schon wichtig.
> 
> Gerade beim "Silber" waren sich ja alle noch sehr uneinig ob das nun Eloxal, roh, gebürstet oder was auch immer sein soll.
> ...



Ich hoffe doch alle die in diesem post mitsprechen können sich ein komplett schwarzes Fahrrad vorstellen ...


----------



## Plumpssack (5. Juni 2015)

mze schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch alle die in diesem post mitsprechen können sich ein komplett schwarzes Fahrrad vorstellen ...


Das aktuelle Bike der Woche erübrigt uns diese Vorstellungskraft praktischerweise.

Ich bin für das rot/"raw", hätte aber auch nichts gegen innen schwarz glänzend/außen schwarzmatt und wollte einfach nur nochmal an das Design erinnern, weil es, als es ursprünglich gepostet wurde gut ankam, dann aber irgendwie unterging obwohl es doch recht massenkompatibel wirkt.


----------



## powjoke (5. Juni 2015)

Bin da gerade noch über so ne Farbgebung gestolpert... 

Knall Orange mit Navy


----------



## Plumpssack (6. Juni 2015)

Mir ist noch was eingefallen: Wie wärs, wenn die Innenflächen der Sitzrohrgussets die gleiche Farbe bekommen, wie die innere Farbe am Rahmen? Wäre vielleicht ne nette Detaillösung, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich mir das gut genug vorstellen kann ohne Visualisierung..glaube aber das würde ziemlich gut aussehen.

Zur Verdeutlichung:


----------



## Phi-Me (6. Juni 2015)

Haste mal versucht an so einer Stelle ordentlich abzukleben?!=)


----------



## Fladder72 (6. Juni 2015)

Da kommt eh das Multitool hin. Specialized lässt grüßen...


----------



## m2000 (7. Juni 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Mir ist noch was eingefallen: Wie wärs, wenn die Innenflächen der Sitzrohrgussets die gleiche Farbe bekommen, wie die innere Farbe am Rahmen? Wäre vielleicht ne nette Detaillösung, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich mir das gut genug vorstellen kann ohne Visualisierung..glaube aber das würde ziemlich gut aussehen.
> 
> Zur Verdeutlichung:


Super Idee, und bei der Gelegenheit können wir auch  gleich das Steuerrohr von innen in der zweiten Farbe lackieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (7. Juni 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Mir ist noch was eingefallen: Wie wärs, wenn die Innenflächen der Sitzrohrgussets die gleiche Farbe bekommen, wie die innere Farbe am Rahmen? Wäre vielleicht ne nette Detaillösung, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ich mir das gut genug vorstellen kann ohne Visualisierung..glaube aber das würde ziemlich gut aussehen.
> 
> Zur Verdeutlichung:



Schick wär's vermutlich schon, aber ich sehe keinen Weg das herzustellen. Die engen Fugen auf der Innenseite müssten abgeklebt werden, und das ist zu aufwendig und heikel.


----------



## foreigner (7. Juni 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Also, bin wieder da (schön warm hier  ).
> 
> Sind ja einige ganz schön geile Farb-Ideen bei rumgekommen. Mein Vorschlag wäre jetzt folgendes Vorgehen:
> 
> ...



Die Entwürfe kommen zur Wahl aber nochmal in ein extra Album, oder?
Sind derzeit teilweise kaum auffindbar verstreut.


----------



## nuts (8. Juni 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Die Entwürfe kommen zur Wahl aber nochmal in ein extra Album, oder?
> Sind derzeit teilweise kaum auffindbar verstreut.


ja, bin grad dran


----------



## AMDude (8. Juni 2015)

@nuts: Bitte diesen Vorschlag nicht vergessen!


----------



## Harrinfinity (8. Juni 2015)

Das ist der mit Abstand geilste 

//mobil


----------



## RedSKull (8. Juni 2015)

Ja, der ist 1a.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (8. Juni 2015)

@nuts :
Wie wird berücksichtigt (oder dargestellt) wie die Farben möglich sind und - vor allem - wie nicht?
Es macht beim Voting schon was aus, ob man sich das in Lasur vorstellt (aber es vielleicht gar nicht geht) oder anders. 
Schreibt Ihr das dazu?


----------



## Plumpssack (8. Juni 2015)

Hatte ja auch schon angemerkt, dass es evtl sinnvoll wäre zunächst über die Art des "Finishs" abzustimmen.


----------



## Speziazlizt (8. Juni 2015)

Was aber auch eine Preisfrage ist und im nachhinein etwaige Farbkombis ausschließen kann.

Besser wäre evtl. jeden Vorschlag mit den Möglichkeiten der Oberflächenkombis zu versehen. Sobald sich dann ein Favorit herauskristallisiert hat das finale Finish abstimmen.


----------



## Makke (9. Juni 2015)

dieser Vorschlag im edlen Grün/Grün ist doch mal was ... 
Wenn der Rahmen am Ende bezahlbar bleiben soll, sollte das Farbkonzept einfach zu realisieren sein ... also keine "unnötigen" Schnick-Schnack-Lösungen ... außerdem: um so größer die Detailvielfalt, desto eher sieht man sich daran satt. mMn


----------



## nuts (10. Juni 2015)

Also, die jeweilige Umsetzung steht dabei, und den grün-grünen Entwurf haben wir in den TOP20 drin. Wir sind gespannt, welche Farben populär sind!


----------

